# Lazio - Milan: C.I. 28 febbraio 2018 ore 20:45. Tv e Streaming.



## admin (25 Febbraio 2018)

Lazio - Milan, semifinale di ritorno di Coppa Italia 2017/2018. Si parte dallo 0-0 dell'andata. Lazio - Milan si gioca mercoledì 28 febbraio 2018 alle ore 20:45 allo stadio Olimpico di Roma.

Il Milan, per passare il turno, deve vincere con qualsiasi risultato oppure pareggiare con gol, dall'1-1 in su.

Dove vedere Lazio - Milan in tv?

Diretta sulla Rai a partire dalle ore 20:45. In streaming sul sito della stessa emittente.

Seguiranno news e commenti


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (25 Febbraio 2018)

Lo dico: turn over. Parliamoci chiaro: la Coppa Italia ci dà soltanto un posto in EL, che riusciremo a guadagnare col campionato; sì, sarebbe pur sempre un trofeo in più in bacheca, ma credo che la priorità vada data all'Europa League e al campionato. 
Ovviamente non turn over selvaggio, ma almeno 5/6 titolari li tirerei fuori.


----------



## elpacoderoma (25 Febbraio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Lazio - Milan, semifinale di ritorno di Coppa Italia 2017/2018. Si parte dallo 0-0 dell'andata. Lazio - Milan si gioca mercoledì 28 febbraio 2018 alle ore 20:45 allo stadio Olimpico di Roma.
> 
> Il Milan, per passare il turno, deve vincere con qualsiasi risultato oppure pareggiare con gol, dall'1-1 in su.
> 
> ...





Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Lo dico: turn over. Parliamoci chiaro: la Coppa Italia ci dà soltanto un posto in EL, che riusciremo a guadagnare col campionato; sì, sarebbe pur sempre un trofeo in più in bacheca, ma credo che la priorità vada data all'Europa League e al campionato.
> Ovviamente non turn over selvaggio, ma almeno 5/6 titolari li tirerei fuori.



Ma come turnover splendidi, giochiamo coi titolari in coppa Italia dai sedicesimi e ora che stiamo sfiorando la finale ci tiriamo indietro?

Battere anche la Lazio sarebbe bellissimo.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (25 Febbraio 2018)

elpacoderoma ha scritto:


> Ma come turnover splendidi, giochiamo coi titolari in coppa Italia dai sedicesimi e ora che stiamo sfiorando la finale ci tiriamo indietro?
> 
> Battere anche la Lazio sarebbe bellissimo.


Sì, ma con l'Inter e con l'Arsenal servirà l'11 che è sceso in campo stasera e non reggerebbero anche la partita con la Lazio.


----------



## Guglielmo90 (25 Febbraio 2018)

Questa sarà durissima.


----------



## Mille e una notte (25 Febbraio 2018)

Ma...il calendario del Milan è pazzesco, Lazio Inter arsenal Genoa arsenal in 2 settimane, che roba è??


----------



## Now i'm here (25 Febbraio 2018)

sbaglio o ci basta un pareggio con gol ? 

è durissima lo stesso perchè loro sono in un gran momento e segnano valanghe di gol col minimo sforzo. 
boh proviamoci.


----------



## admin (25 Febbraio 2018)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> sbaglio o ci basta un pareggio con gol ?
> 
> è durissima lo stesso perchè loro sono in un gran momento e segnano valanghe di gol col minimo sforzo.
> boh proviamoci.



C'è scritto


----------



## David Gilmour (25 Febbraio 2018)

Partita difensiva con turnover moderato.


----------



## Freddy Manson (25 Febbraio 2018)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Lo dico: turn over. Parliamoci chiaro: la Coppa Italia ci dà soltanto un posto in EL, che riusciremo a guadagnare col campionato; sì, sarebbe pur sempre un trofeo in più in bacheca, ma credo che la priorità vada data all'Europa League e al campionato.
> Ovviamente non turn over selvaggio, ma almeno 5/6 titolari li tirerei fuori.



.


----------



## Smarx10 (25 Febbraio 2018)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Lo dico: turn over. Parliamoci chiaro: la Coppa Italia ci dà soltanto un posto in EL, che riusciremo a guadagnare col campionato; sì, sarebbe pur sempre un trofeo in più in bacheca, ma credo che la priorità vada data all'Europa League e al campionato.
> Ovviamente non turn over selvaggio, ma almeno 5/6 titolari li tirerei fuori.



Stiamo vedendo il miglior milan della stagione perchè stiamo pensando una partita alla volta e stiamo mettendo in campo ogni volta i migliori. La condizione atletica è dalla nostra parte, quindi possiamo permettercelo. Confidando che lo scudetto vada alla juve ci giochiamo due finali (coppa e supercoppa) con la partita di mercoledì. Io il turnover non lo voglio neanche sentir nominare.


----------



## Tobi (25 Febbraio 2018)

Purtroppo non siamo nelle condizioni di snobbare nulla.

Donnarumma
Abate Bonucci Zapata Rodriguez
Kessie Biglia Montolivo
Suso Kalinic Calhanoglu


----------



## MaschioAlfa (25 Febbraio 2018)

Alzare la coppa Italia in faccia ai gobbi, con le mani di Bonucci..... Non ha prezzo. Per tutto il resto c è misterino


----------



## Black (25 Febbraio 2018)

siamo in forma strepitosa. Non sono d'accordo con chi parla di turnover. Questa partita ti dà la possibilità di giocarti una coppa, anche se minore


----------



## WyllyWonka91 (25 Febbraio 2018)

Io leverei solo Cutrone e Suso contro la lazio.


----------



## Roten1896 (25 Febbraio 2018)

_*Raga aiuto se per sbaglio vinciamo pure questa impazziscoooooo 
Calma e Forza Milan*_


----------



## Zenos (25 Febbraio 2018)

Turnover intelligente,a riposo Cutrone, Jack,Suso dentro Silva, Montolivo e Borini.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (25 Febbraio 2018)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> _*Raga aiuto se per sbaglio vinciamo pure questa impazziscoooooo
> Calma e Forza Milan*_



Io mi accontento pure di un misero 1 a 1


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (25 Febbraio 2018)

1-1 e tutti contenti


----------



## babsodiolinter (25 Febbraio 2018)

speriamo solo di non arrivare ai supplementari. 
li ci pesetebbe parecchio.
bisogna chiuderla nei 90min nel bene o nel male.
abbiamo in ossatura giovanissima 23 anni di media una partita ogni 3 giorni la possono fare soprattutto con questo entusiasmo.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (25 Febbraio 2018)

Molto più dura di oggi


----------



## Dumbaghi (26 Febbraio 2018)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Lo dico: turn over. Parliamoci chiaro: la Coppa Italia ci dà soltanto un posto in EL, che riusciremo a guadagnare col campionato; sì, sarebbe pur sempre un trofeo in più in bacheca, ma credo che la priorità vada data all'Europa League e al campionato.
> Ovviamente non turn over selvaggio, ma almeno 5/6 titolari li tirerei fuori.



Metà e metà 

Donnarumma
Abate Bonucci Romagnoli Calabria
Kessie Montolivo Bonaventura
Suso Kalinic Borini ​


----------



## BossKilla7 (26 Febbraio 2018)

Credo sia quasi proibitiva


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (26 Febbraio 2018)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Metà e metà
> 
> Donnarumma
> Abate Musacchio Romagnoli Rodriguez
> ...


Ammesso recuperi l'argentino, sennò Leo.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (26 Febbraio 2018)

Spero non si vada ai supplementari.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (26 Febbraio 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Spero non si vada ai supplementari.


Basta farne uno per non finirci, a prescindere da quanti ne segnerà poi la Lazio.


----------



## alcyppa (26 Febbraio 2018)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Metà e metà
> 
> Donnarumma
> Abate Bonucci Romagnoli Calabria
> ...



La formazione più decorosa presentabile se proprio non si vuole chiaramente fanculizzare la CI.
Magari Musacchio al posto di Bonucci.

Rino però metterà praticamente tutti i titolari però temo.


----------



## Dumbaghi (26 Febbraio 2018)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ammesso recuperi l'argentino, sennò Leo.



Non ci credo nemmeno se lo vedo che lo lascia fuori Leo, va giù di testa


----------



## Chrissonero (26 Febbraio 2018)

Dobbiamo segnare!!


----------



## Jaqen (26 Febbraio 2018)

Anche la Lazio farà un po' di turnover.

Gigio
Abate Musacchio Romagnoli Rodriguez
Kessié Biglia Montolivo
Borini Kalinic Suso


----------



## Jaqen (26 Febbraio 2018)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Metà e metà
> 
> Donnarumma
> Abate Bonucci Romagnoli Calabria
> ...



Si, forse metterei anche Musacchio


----------



## Tobi (26 Febbraio 2018)

abbiamo 3 risultati a favore: pareggio senza gol si va ai supplementari ed eventualmente ai rigori, pareggio con gol, vittoria


----------



## __king george__ (26 Febbraio 2018)

adesso per la prima volta siamo favoriti (contro lazio,inter)...vediamo se superiamo anche questa prova di maturità...


----------



## Zosimo2410 (26 Febbraio 2018)

Caabfia intervistato ha dichiarato che un suo limite adesso é la capacitá ci recupero in partite ravvicinate (spende moltissimo). Quindi direi che una sostituzione sará Abate per Calabria. 
I centrali non sbiluppano tanta corsa ad alta intensità, ma forse un turno 8n campo per Musacchio ci sta, magari avvicendando gli altri due.

A centrocampo direi dentro Montolivo per quello che ha maggior necessitá di riposo in base ai test,

Davanti dento Kalinic e almeno un pó Borini


----------



## Pit96 (26 Febbraio 2018)

Dopo la vittoria con la Roma non pretendo un'altra vittoria. Un pareggio per 1-1 o 2-2 andrebbe bene, dai


----------



## 7vinte (26 Febbraio 2018)

Vincere,vincere e vinceremo


----------



## Roten1896 (26 Febbraio 2018)

Più si decolla e si sogna e più si ha paura del brusco risveglio e di tornare con i piedi per terra
Forza ragazzi non svegliateci, non ancora.


----------



## 7vinte (26 Febbraio 2018)

Pit96 ha scritto:


> Dopo la vittoria con la Roma non pretendo un'altra vittoria. Un pareggio per 1-1 o 2-2 andrebbe bene, dai


Infatti,dai. Non possiamo sempre vincere,un 1-1 va bene. Scherzo dobbiamo fare 2-3 a 0


----------



## Lineker10 (26 Febbraio 2018)

Tobi ha scritto:


> abbiamo 3 risultati a favore: pareggio senza gol si va ai supplementari ed eventualmente ai rigori, pareggio con gol, vittoria



In pratica usciamo se perdiamo


----------



## zlatan (26 Febbraio 2018)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> adesso per la prima volta siamo favoriti (contro lazio,inter)...vediamo se superiamo anche questa prova di maturità...



Favoriti con l'inter non certo con la lazio


----------



## Lineker10 (26 Febbraio 2018)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Metà e metà
> 
> Donnarumma
> Abate Bonucci Romagnoli Calabria
> ...



Come ha spiegato più volte Gattuso, lui non fa turnover sulla carta ma si basa su un'analisi approfondita del recupero.
Vedremo, in linea di massima penso che farà diversi cambi.

La tua formazione ci sta comunque. Io non credo che rinunci a Biglia facilmente, però ci sta.


----------



## bmb (26 Febbraio 2018)

Baratterei la coppa con 6 vittorie nelle prossime 6 di campionato e il passaggio del turno con l'Arsenal


----------



## 7vinte (26 Febbraio 2018)

Donnarumma 
Calabria Bonucci Romagnoli Rodriguez 
Kessie Biglia Bonaventura 
Suso Cutrone/Kalinic Calhanoglu


----------



## 7vinte (26 Febbraio 2018)

bmb ha scritto:


> Baratterei la coppa con 6 vittorie nelle prossime 6 di campionato e il passaggio del turno con l'Arsenal



Anche io


----------



## zlatan (26 Febbraio 2018)

Boh non so ragazzi. Si forse è vero che non possiamo giocare tutte le parite con la squadra di ieri purtroppo, ma fare turn over con la Lazio e precluderci la possibiità di andare in finale non so. Mi viene male dirlo, ma forse Montolivo per Biglia ci può stare visto l'età dell'argentino. Poi Calabria che ha speso tanto anche se Abate e Montolivo insieme brrr. Infine al limite Kalinic che ieri ho visto molto bene. Ma se proprio sono stanchi altrimenti giochiamo con gli stessi. Poi vediamo come va il derby. Se perdiamo, addio speranze quarto posto e possiamo fare turn over in campionato, altrimenti si vedrà partita per partita. Loro hanno gli strumenti per capire chi recupera e chi no.


----------



## zlatan (26 Febbraio 2018)

bmb ha scritto:


> Baratterei la coppa con 6 vittorie nelle prossime 6 di campionato e il passaggio del turno con l'Arsenal



Si questo penso tutti anche perchè così saremmo terzi, ma dubito che qualcuno ce lo proponga...


----------



## Milanforever26 (26 Febbraio 2018)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Lo dico: turn over. Parliamoci chiaro: la Coppa Italia ci dà soltanto un posto in EL, che riusciremo a guadagnare col campionato; sì, sarebbe pur sempre un trofeo in più in bacheca, ma credo che la priorità vada data all'Europa League e al campionato.
> Ovviamente non turn over selvaggio, ma almeno 5/6 titolari li tirerei fuori.



Qualche leggero ritocco, ma nulla più..dobbiamo andare in finale col cervvello..a noi basta un 1-1 quindi il lavoro sarà chiaro: blindare la nostra porta e cercare di far male in ripartenza..
Abbiamo 90 o 120 minuti per cercare un gol..dietro occhi ad immobile..nelle altre due sfide mancava e sicuramente è stato un vantaggio.

Sul snobbare la coppa non so come ragioniamo..davvero...un trofeo è un trofeo, da accesso alla EL, e alla supercoppa italiana, ti giochi una finale, probabilmente contro i gobbi..
Col cavolo che lasciamo andare per paura di cosa, dell'inter domenica sera? Quelli si stanno sporcando i pantaloni e se andiamo in finale arriviamo al derby con 10 punti di autostima in più..la vinciamo nel tunnel altroché pensare a fare turn over...loro giocano ogni 7 giorni da inizio anno stanno facendo ridere da tre mesi


----------



## PM3 (26 Febbraio 2018)

A me non dispiacerebbe se le condizioni climatiche ci aiutassero a rinviare la partita...


----------



## MaschioAlfa (26 Febbraio 2018)

Dai ragazzi cerchiamo di essere obiettivi, abbiamo pascolato in campo fino all arrivo di Gattuso. Una condizione atletica pessima... Siamo entrati in forma da circa un mese.. Non posso credere che i ragazzi non possano reggere atleticamente, su questi ritmi, per tre o quattro mesi. Poi con la fiducia e i buoni risultati che si stanno ottenendo, la mente spegne qualsiasi fatica..

Ad oggi non lasciarei nulla, niente calcoli, puntare al massimo su tutti i tre fronti. A breve avremo più chiara la nostra dimensione e i nostri obiettivi


----------



## Dumbaghi (26 Febbraio 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Come ha spiegato più volte Gattuso, lui non fa turnover sulla carta ma si basa su un'analisi approfondita del recupero.
> Vedremo, in linea di massima penso che farà diversi cambi.
> 
> La tua formazione ci sta comunque. Io non credo che rinunci a Biglia facilmente, però ci sta.



Il fatto che abbia risparmiato minuti a Suso e Jack mi fa pensare che giochino


----------



## Ruuddil23 (26 Febbraio 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Qualche leggero ritocco, ma nulla più..dobbiamo andare in finale col cervvello..a noi basta un 1-1 quindi il lavoro sarà chiaro: blindare la nostra porta e cercare di far male in ripartenza..
> Abbiamo 90 o 120 minuti per cercare un gol..*dietro occhi ad immobile..nelle altre due sfide mancava e sicuramente è stato un vantaggio.*
> 
> Sul snobbare la coppa non so come ragioniamo..davvero...un trofeo è un trofeo, da accesso alla EL, e alla supercoppa italiana, ti giochi una finale, probabilmente contro i gobbi..
> Col cavolo che lasciamo andare per paura di cosa, dell'inter domenica sera? Quelli si stanno sporcando i pantaloni e se andiamo in finale arriviamo al derby con 10 punti di autostima in più..la vinciamo nel tunnel altroché pensare a fare turn over...loro giocano ogni 7 giorni da inizio anno stanno facendo ridere da tre mesi



Nell'andata di coppa c'era, si è anche mangiato un gol. Penso che il turn over sarà leggero, non possiamo snobbare nulla anche se sinceramente sono già focalizzato sul derby.


----------



## Arsozzenal (26 Febbraio 2018)

ma siamo così sicuri che si giochi?
a sentire le notizie varie Roma sembra paralizzata
e mercoledi prevedono temperature ampiamente sotto lo zero con il rischio che geli tutto.
Non mi stupirei se decidessero di sospenderla


----------



## Milanforever26 (26 Febbraio 2018)

Ruuddil23 ha scritto:


> Nell'andata di coppa c'era, si è anche mangiato un gol. Penso che il turn over sarà leggero, non possiamo snobbare nulla anche se sinceramente sono già focalizzato sul derby.



Hai ragione è vero...
Anche se rientrava da un infortunio e sarà stato al 50% forse..

Immobile mi fa paura perché è il classico attaccante che ci segna spesso..


----------



## egidiopersempre (26 Febbraio 2018)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> ma siamo così sicuri che si giochi?
> a sentire le notizie varie Roma sembra paralizzata
> e mercoledi prevedono temperature ampiamente sotto lo zero con il rischio che geli tutto.
> Non mi stupirei se decidessero di sospenderla



bel tempo , 3 gradi direi che dubbi non dovrebbero esserci ... meglio così secondo me ... dobbiamo sfruttare l'inerzia.


----------



## Milanforever26 (26 Febbraio 2018)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> ma siamo così sicuri che si giochi?
> a sentire le notizie varie Roma sembra paralizzata
> e mercoledi prevedono temperature ampiamente sotto lo zero con il rischio che geli tutto.
> Non mi stupirei se decidessero di sospenderla



Si gioca si gioca..poi coi calendari ingolfatissimi la spostano solo con mezzo metro di neve..

Invece attenzione agli infortuni, col freddo sono sempre dietro l'angolo..anche muscolarmente va fatto un lavoro ad hoc...


----------



## 4-3-3 (26 Febbraio 2018)

Attenti che i laziali sui loro forum dicono che ci asfaltano facile... speriamo di smentirli.


----------



## 7vinte (26 Febbraio 2018)

4-3-3 ha scritto:


> Attenti che i laziali sui loro forum dicono che ci asfaltano facile... speriamo di smentirli.



Godrei se li buttassimo fuori


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (26 Febbraio 2018)

Io spero nel rinvio


----------



## elpacoderoma (26 Febbraio 2018)

Donna
Abate Bonucci Roma RR
Kessie Biglia Jack
Suso Kalinic Chala


----------



## mefisto94 (26 Febbraio 2018)

elpacoderoma ha scritto:


> Donna
> Abate Bonucci Roma RR
> Kessie Biglia Jack
> Suso Kalinic Chala



Farei gicoare ancora Cutrone, per i difensori della Lazio è la scelta migliore.

Montolivo per Biglia.


----------



## admin (26 Febbraio 2018)

*Designato Rocchi per Lazio - Milan. Diresse anche Lazio - Milan 4-1 del girone di andata.*


----------



## de sica (26 Febbraio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Designato Rocchi per Lazio - Milan. Diresse anche Lazio - Milan 4-1 del girone di andata.*


----------



## elpacoderoma (26 Febbraio 2018)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Farei gicoare ancora Cutrone, per i difensori della Lazio è la scelta migliore.
> 
> Montolivo per Biglia.



Sì forse l’ Ideale è una staffetta come quella di ieri a risultato acquisito per entrambi.


----------



## admin (26 Febbraio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Designato Rocchi per Lazio - Milan. Diresse anche Lazio - Milan 4-1 del girone di andata.*



.


----------



## Milanforever26 (26 Febbraio 2018)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Io spero nel rinvio


Si così poi la recuperiamo quando?


----------



## vannu994 (26 Febbraio 2018)

Sarà durissima, questi hanno tanta voglia di riscatto, la cosa che mi tranquillizza di più è l'ottimo momento di forma della difesa che in partite come queste fa la differenza. Speriamo bene.


----------



## patriots88 (26 Febbraio 2018)

non si può vincere sempre.
infatti mi andrebbe benissimo un bel pareggio.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (26 Febbraio 2018)

patriots88 ha scritto:


> non si può vincere sempre.
> infatti mi andrebbe benissimo un bel pareggio.



un 1 a 1 e potranno dire di non aver perso


----------



## Roten1896 (26 Febbraio 2018)

un pareggio senza supplementari e sia noi che la Lazio potremo proseguire la serie positiva senza bisogno di sprecare energie oltre al 90'


----------



## zlatan (26 Febbraio 2018)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> un 1 a 1 e potranno dire di non aver perso



Si è poi che dicano pure come quelli là, che non sono andati in finale seza aver perso e che il regolamento andrebbe rivisto...


----------



## zlatan (26 Febbraio 2018)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> ma siamo così sicuri che si giochi?
> a sentire le notizie varie Roma sembra paralizzata
> e mercoledi prevedono temperature ampiamente sotto lo zero con il rischio che geli tutto.
> Non mi stupirei se decidessero di sospenderla



Sarebbe pazzesco visto che già oggi e fino a mercoledì è previsto sole. Ma vista la chiusura assurda delle scuole oggi, a Roma tutto è possibile, e per noi sarebbe il massimo...


----------



## fdl68 (26 Febbraio 2018)

partita durissima la Lazio è una macchina da gol con Immobile &co. compatti e ripartire, giochiamo al massimo in ogni competizione poi si vedrà..


----------



## elpacoderoma (26 Febbraio 2018)

Sarò allo stadio chi altro viene ?


----------



## admin (26 Febbraio 2018)

*Le probabili formazioni di Lazio e Milan

LAZIO (3-5-1-1): Strakosha; Bastos, De Vrij, Radu; Basta, Parolo, Leiva, Milinkovic-Savic, Lulic; Luis Alberto; Immobile.

MILAN (4-3-3): G. Donnarumma; Calabria (Abate), Bonucci, Romagnoli, Rodriguez; Kessié, Biglia, Bonaventura; Suso, Kalinic, Calhanoglu.*


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (27 Febbraio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le probabili formazioni di Lazio e Milan
> 
> LAZIO (3-5-1-1): Strakosha; Bastos, De Vrij, Radu; Basta, Parolo, Leiva, Milinkovic-Savic, Lulic; Luis Alberto; Immobile.
> 
> MILAN (4-3-3): G. Donnarumma; Calabria, Bonucci, Romagnoli, Rodriguez; Kessié, Biglia, Bonaventura; Suso, Kalinic, Calhanoglu.*




Vorrei sapere quanta voglia ha Biglia di giocare contro gli ex compagni, magari gli risparmierei sta partita.
Poi metterei Borini per uno tra Suso e Calha.


----------



## Devil man (27 Febbraio 2018)

Metà tempo Cutrone e Metà Andrè


----------



## Dumbaghi (27 Febbraio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le probabili formazioni di Lazio e Milan
> 
> LAZIO (3-5-1-1): Strakosha; Bastos, De Vrij, Radu; Basta, Parolo, Leiva, Milinkovic-Savic, Lulic; Luis Alberto; Immobile.
> 
> MILAN (4-3-3): G. Donnarumma; Calabria, Bonucci, Romagnoli, Rodriguez; Kessié, Biglia, Bonaventura; Suso, Kalinic, Calhanoglu.*



Lo ammetto, non sono per nulla carico
A me di sta coppa frega veramente poco


----------



## Lineker10 (27 Febbraio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le probabili formazioni di Lazio e Milan
> 
> LAZIO (3-5-1-1): Strakosha; Bastos, De Vrij, Radu; Basta, Parolo, Leiva, Milinkovic-Savic, Lulic; Luis Alberto; Immobile.
> 
> MILAN (4-3-3): G. Donnarumma; Calabria, Bonucci, Romagnoli, Rodriguez; Kessié, Biglia, Bonaventura; Suso, Kalinic, Calhanoglu.*



Giocano le formazioni migliori insomma.

Partita durissima ma si respira aria di grande calcio finalmente. Non vedo l'ora.


----------



## Lineker10 (27 Febbraio 2018)

Musacchio è ancora indisponibile?


----------



## mistergao (27 Febbraio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le probabili formazioni di Lazio e Milan
> 
> LAZIO (3-5-1-1): Strakosha; Bastos, De Vrij, Radu; Basta, Parolo, Leiva, Milinkovic-Savic, Lulic; Luis Alberto; Immobile.
> 
> MILAN (4-3-3): G. Donnarumma; Calabria, Bonucci, Romagnoli, Rodriguez; Kessié, Biglia, Bonaventura; Suso, Kalinic, Calhanoglu.*



Se è così, entrambe le squadre giocano con le migliori formazioni possibili. Sarà durissima, ma secondo me questa coppa Italia può essere la svolta di questa squadra. Perchè non vale economicamente quanto la qualificazione in Champions, ma per tanti dei nostri giocatori può essere un primo trofeo vinto di un certo peso (io la supercoppa dell'anno scorso manco la conto) e solo iniziando a vincere si costruisce una mentalità vincente.
Tra l'altro io considero quasi più difficile la partita di domani sera rispetto alla finale con la Juventus di maggio, questo per dirvi quanto io tema la Laizo.


----------



## koti (27 Febbraio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le probabili formazioni di Lazio e Milan
> 
> LAZIO (3-5-1-1): Strakosha; Bastos, De Vrij, Radu; Basta, Parolo, Leiva, Milinkovic-Savic, Lulic; Luis Alberto; Immobile.
> 
> MILAN (4-3-3): G. Donnarumma; Calabria, Bonucci, Romagnoli, Rodriguez; Kessié, Biglia, Bonaventura; Suso, Kalinic, Calhanoglu.*


Biglia le sta giocando tutte, ho paura. Metterei Montolivo che tanto la sua prestazione da 6/6,5 la fa sempre.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (27 Febbraio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le probabili formazioni di Lazio e Milan
> 
> LAZIO (3-5-1-1): Strakosha; Bastos, De Vrij, Radu; Basta, Parolo, Leiva, Milinkovic-Savic, Lulic; Luis Alberto; Immobile.
> 
> MILAN (4-3-3): G. Donnarumma; Calabria, Bonucci, Romagnoli, Rodriguez; Kessié, Biglia, Bonaventura; Suso, Kalinic, Calhanoglu.*


Insomma, tutti i titolari. Speriamo di non scoppiare tra Inter ed Arsenal.


----------



## zlatan (27 Febbraio 2018)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Lo ammetto, non sono per nulla carico
> A me di sta coppa frega veramente poco



Faccio fatica a capire come sia possibile con tutto il rispetto ovviamente. Non siamo più il Milan di 10 anni fa, quando potevamo permetterci di schifare questa coppa. E' una grandissima occasione per la rivincita con i gobbi, portare a casa 2 trofei, e farci crescere di nuovo per una grande prossima stagione. E poi è il Milan, il nostro grande amore, io non vedevo l'ora di vedere persino Milan -Ludogorets....


----------



## zlatan (27 Febbraio 2018)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Insomma, tutti i titolari. Speriamo di non scoppiare tra Inter ed Arsenal.



Si speriamo, il rischio c'è purtroppo. Forse stavolta esagera, ma con tutto l'odio che ho per MOntolivo e Abate, avrei giocato con loro e con Kalinic. 3 cambi almeno ci sarebbero stati. Ma hanno gli strumenti per capire lo stato di forma, mi fido di loro..


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (27 Febbraio 2018)

zlatan ha scritto:


> Si speriamo, il rischio c'è purtroppo. Forse stavolta esagera, ma con tutto l'odio che ho per MOntolivo e Abate, *avrei giocato con loro e con Kalinic*. 3 cambi almeno ci sarebbero stati. Ma hanno gli strumenti per capire lo stato di forma, mi fido di loro..


Sono d'accordo.


----------



## Dumbaghi (27 Febbraio 2018)

zlatan ha scritto:


> Faccio fatica a capire come sia possibile con tutto il rispetto ovviamente. Non siamo più il Milan di 10 anni fa, quando potevamo permetterci di schifare questa coppa. E' una grandissima occasione per la rivincita con i gobbi, portare a casa 2 trofei, e farci crescere di nuovo per una grande prossima stagione. E poi è il Milan, il nostro grande amore, io non vedevo l'ora di vedere persino Milan -Ludogorets....



Non sarò mai felice per più di un giorno se la vinciamo per dire, capirai....

Immagino ognuno la viva a modo suo


----------



## Aron (27 Febbraio 2018)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Insomma, tutti i titolari. Speriamo di non scoppiare tra Inter ed Arsenal.



Probabilmente Gattuso calcola che la condizione fisica dell'Inter non sia al meglio, quindi applica il turn-over al minimo.


----------



## Lineker10 (27 Febbraio 2018)

zlatan ha scritto:


> Si speriamo, il rischio c'è purtroppo. Forse stavolta esagera, ma con tutto l'odio che ho per MOntolivo e Abate, avrei giocato con loro e con Kalinic. 3 cambi almeno ci sarebbero stati. M*a hanno gli strumenti per capire lo stato di forma, mi fido di loro..*



Colto il punto. Gattuso ha spiegato ampiamente che non fa turnover a tavolino ma sempre in base ai parametri fisici.
Per ora evidentemente non vedono la necessità di far riposare nessuno. Anche io mi fido.

La partita è difficile e è una semifinale di ritorno, direi che va giocata al massimo per passare.


----------



## claudiop77 (27 Febbraio 2018)

Donnarumma 
Abate Bonucci Musacchio/Zapata Rodriguez 
Kessie Montolivo Bonaventura 
Borini Kalinic Calhanoglu


----------



## DrHouse (27 Febbraio 2018)

due squadre che giocano coi loro titolari, e due squadre che stanno facendo lo stesso tour de force...

speriamo di averne di più, e di poter chiuderla con un gol subito, in modo da intervenire con cambi già nel pieno della partita.

credo sia scontato dire che bisogna a tutti i costi evitare i supplementari, quindi assalto in modo da cercare il gol nei primi 10 minuti.


----------



## Dumbaghi (27 Febbraio 2018)

zlatan ha scritto:


> Si speriamo, il rischio c'è purtroppo. Forse stavolta esagera, ma con tutto l'odio che ho per MOntolivo e Abate, avrei giocato con loro e con Kalinic. 3 cambi almeno ci sarebbero stati. Ma hanno gli strumenti per capire lo stato di forma, mi fido di loro..



Concordo alla grande,io avrei messo pure Borini, che secondo me sottoporta in una partita così dava più fastidio di Chala


----------



## admin (27 Febbraio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le probabili formazioni di Lazio e Milan
> 
> LAZIO (3-5-1-1): Strakosha; Bastos, De Vrij, Radu; Basta, Parolo, Leiva, Milinkovic-Savic, Lulic; Luis Alberto; Immobile.
> 
> MILAN (4-3-3): G. Donnarumma; Calabria, Bonucci, Romagnoli, Rodriguez; Kessié, Biglia, Bonaventura; Suso, Kalinic, Calhanoglu.*



.


----------



## The Ripper (27 Febbraio 2018)

E' una partita importante mi mi sembra un turnover ridotto all'osso
[MENTION=1]Admin[/MENTION] non riesco a quotare


----------



## admin (27 Febbraio 2018)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> E' una partita importante mi mi sembra un turnover ridotto all'osso
> 
> @Admin non riesco a quotare



Puoi scrivere in privato, non nei topic.


----------



## egidiopersempre (27 Febbraio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Lazio - Milan, semifinale di ritorno di Coppa Italia 2017/2018. Si parte dallo 0-0 dell'andata. Lazio - Milan si gioca mercoledì 28 febbraio 2018 alle ore 20:45 allo stadio Olimpico di Roma.
> 
> Il Milan, per passare il turno, deve vincere con qualsiasi risultato oppure pareggiare con gol, dall'1-1 in su.
> 
> ...



Partiamo con i titolari ... con la lazio che è nella nostra stessa situazione e fa turnover al contrario (ha fatto riposare dei giocatori in campionato per averli freschi in coppa) e che domenica gioca in casa con la Juve......


----------



## admin (27 Febbraio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le probabili formazioni di Lazio e Milan
> 
> LAZIO (3-5-1-1): Strakosha; Bastos, De Vrij, Radu; Basta, Parolo, Leiva, Milinkovic-Savic, Lulic; Luis Alberto; Immobile.
> 
> MILAN (4-3-3): G. Donnarumma; Calabria, Bonucci, Romagnoli, Rodriguez; Kessié, Biglia, Bonaventura; Suso, Kalinic, Calhanoglu.*



up


----------



## Toby rosso nero (27 Febbraio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le probabili formazioni di Lazio e Milan
> 
> LAZIO (3-5-1-1): Strakosha; Bastos, De Vrij, Radu; Basta, Parolo, Leiva, Milinkovic-Savic, Lulic; Luis Alberto; Immobile.
> 
> MILAN (4-3-3): G. Donnarumma; Calabria, Bonucci, Romagnoli, Rodriguez; Kessié, Biglia, Bonaventura; Suso, Kalinic, Calhanoglu.*



Più che la Lazio mi fa paura il culo dell'Inter.

Speriano non ci siano infortuni.


----------



## admin (27 Febbraio 2018)

*Stasera cambio di server. Leggete -)* http://www.milanworld.net/stasera-cambio-di-server-vt59194.html#post1478704


----------



## Mr. Canà (27 Febbraio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le probabili formazioni di Lazio e Milan
> 
> LAZIO (3-5-1-1): Strakosha; Bastos, De Vrij, Radu; Basta, Parolo, Leiva, Milinkovic-Savic, Lulic; Luis Alberto; Immobile.
> 
> MILAN (4-3-3): G. Donnarumma; Calabria, Bonucci, Romagnoli, Rodriguez; Kessié, Biglia, Bonaventura; Suso, Kalinic, Calhanoglu.*



Mi auguro che stasera il protagonista in positivo sia Kalinic. Stiamo entrando in una fase della stagione delicatissima, abbiamo bisogno di recuperare (mentalmente, sotto il profilo della prolificità) anche lui.


----------



## Dumbaghi (27 Febbraio 2018)

Mr. Canà ha scritto:


> Mi auguro che stasera il protagonista in positivo sia Kalinic. Stiamo entrando in una fase della stagione delicatissima, abbiamo bisogno di recuperare (mentalmente, sotto il profilo della prolificità) anche lui.



Amen


----------



## admin (27 Febbraio 2018)

*.*


----------



## admin (27 Febbraio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le probabili formazioni di Lazio e Milan
> 
> LAZIO (3-5-1-1): Strakosha; Bastos, De Vrij, Radu; Basta, Parolo, Leiva, Milinkovic-Savic, Lulic; Luis Alberto; Immobile.
> 
> MILAN (4-3-3): G. Donnarumma; Calabria (Abate), Bonucci, Romagnoli, Rodriguez; Kessié, Biglia, Bonaventura; Suso, Kalinic, Calhanoglu.*



up


----------



## Roten1896 (27 Febbraio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le probabili formazioni di Lazio e Milan
> 
> LAZIO (3-5-1-1): Strakosha; Bastos, De Vrij, Radu; Basta, Parolo, Leiva, Milinkovic-Savic, Lulic; Luis Alberto; Immobile.
> 
> MILAN (4-3-3): G. Donnarumma; Calabria (Abate), Bonucci, Romagnoli, Rodriguez; Kessié, Biglia, Bonaventura; Suso, Kalinic, Calhanoglu.*



durissima ma alla fine scendere in campo con i titolari aiuta a non sottovalutare l'impegno
Forza Milan


----------



## corvorossonero (27 Febbraio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le probabili formazioni di Lazio e Milan
> 
> LAZIO (3-5-1-1): Strakosha; Bastos, De Vrij, Radu; Basta, Parolo, Leiva, Milinkovic-Savic, Lulic; Luis Alberto; Immobile.
> 
> MILAN (4-3-3): G. Donnarumma; Calabria (Abate), Bonucci, Romagnoli, Rodriguez; Kessié, Biglia, Bonaventura; Suso, Kalinic, Calhanoglu.*



durissima. Ho seriamente paura di perdere.


----------



## Chrissonero (27 Febbraio 2018)

Mr. Canà ha scritto:


> Mi auguro che stasera il protagonista in positivo sia Kalinic. Stiamo entrando in una fase della stagione delicatissima, abbiamo bisogno di recuperare (mentalmente, sotto il profilo della prolificità) anche lui.



Concordo, io sogno una doppieta di Niko, sarebbe il momento giusto..


----------



## neversayconte (28 Febbraio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> up



Non ho buone sensazioni. Partite troppo ravvicinate e importanti. Per me molliamo un po' stasera


----------



## admin (28 Febbraio 2018)

*Probabili formazioni dalla Gazzetta in edicola*


----------



## Dumbaghi (28 Febbraio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Probabili formazioni dalla Gazzetta in edicola*



Biglia diffidato e uno tra Cala e RR andavano fermati


----------



## enigmistic02 (28 Febbraio 2018)

Non voglio azzardarmi in pronostici, ma il pareggio con gol non mi dispiacerebbe


----------



## zlatan (28 Febbraio 2018)

neversayconte ha scritto:


> Non ho buone sensazioni. Partite troppo ravvicinate e importanti. Per me molliamo un po' stasera



Se qualcuno mi porponesse sconfitta anche pesante (che purtroppo è la mia sensazione), ma poi vittoria nelle prox 3 (di campionato), firmerei subito, vorrebbe dire al 90% quarto posto visto loro hanno Napoli in casa e Samp fuori, e la sconfitta nel derby li ammazzerebbe definitivamente..


----------



## Jackdvmilan (28 Febbraio 2018)

Ho ottime sensazioni!


----------



## admin (28 Febbraio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Probabili formazioni dalla Gazzetta in edicola*



.


----------



## Osv (28 Febbraio 2018)

Dai che non è così difficile da bucare Strakosha...


----------



## Toby rosso nero (28 Febbraio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Probabili formazioni dalla Gazzetta in edicola*



Sono conscio che prima o poi una battuta d'arresto deve arrivare. E se arrivasse stasera non ne farei un dramma.

Comunque proviamoci a fare il filotto dei sogni!


----------



## Dumbaghi (28 Febbraio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Probabili formazioni dalla Gazzetta in edicola*



Mi interessa poco, però darebbe ulteriore fiducia.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (28 Febbraio 2018)

Bisogna tenere conto che abbiamo battuto fino ad ora solo squadre in un periodo di forma scarso, tipo la Roma. Loro sono al massimo e fanno una valanga di gol


----------



## Ragnet_7 (28 Febbraio 2018)

Calhanoglu deve provare il tiro più spesso. Se stasera lo fa timbra!


----------



## Chrissonero (28 Febbraio 2018)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Bisogna tenere conto che abbiamo battuto fino ad ora solo squadre in un periodo di forma scarso, tipo la Roma. Loro sono al massimo e fanno una valanga di gol



Abbiamo già battuto a San Siro questa stessa Lazio in piena forma.


----------



## admin (28 Febbraio 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Sono conscio che prima o poi una battuta d'arresto deve arrivare. E se arrivasse stasera non ne farei un dramma.
> 
> Comunque proviamoci a fare il filotto dei sogni!



Quoto di brutto.

Meglio stasera che nelle prossime due.

In ogni caso, speriamo che la battuta d'arresto arrivi all'ultima giornata, quando non conterà più nulla.


----------



## Casnop (28 Febbraio 2018)

enigmistic02 ha scritto:


> Non voglio azzardarmi in pronostici, ma il pareggio con gol non mi dispiacerebbe


Il gol servirebbe in ogni caso, per rompere l'equilibrio numerico, e fermare comunque la contesa al novantesimo.


----------



## Casnop (28 Febbraio 2018)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Bisogna tenere conto che abbiamo battuto fino ad ora solo squadre in un periodo di forma scarso, tipo la Roma. Loro sono al massimo e fanno una valanga di gol


Vero. Ma stasera la Lazio affronta la migliore difesa, ed un attacco che, per novanta minuti, raddoppia tutto.


----------



## 7vinte (28 Febbraio 2018)

Vincere,vincere e vinceremo!


----------



## 7vinte (28 Febbraio 2018)

Ottime sensazioni,sento che vinciamo


----------



## Dumbaghi (28 Febbraio 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Vincere,vincere e vinceremo!



L'ultimo che ha detto così ha perso ed è finito a testa in giù


----------



## Zani (28 Febbraio 2018)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Bisogna tenere conto che abbiamo battuto fino ad ora solo squadre in un periodo di forma scarso, tipo la Roma. Loro sono al massimo e fanno una valanga di gol



Loro erano al massimo e facevano valanghe di goal anche quando li abbiamo affrontati a Milano e all'andata delle semifinali.


----------



## admin (28 Febbraio 2018)

*La probabile formazione del Milan, secondo Sky

Donnarumma
Calabria
Bonucci
Romagnoli
Rodriguez
Kessie
Biglia
Bonaventura
Suso
Cutrone
Calhanoglu*


----------



## 7vinte (28 Febbraio 2018)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> L'ultimo che ha detto così ha perso ed è finito a testa in giù



Lo dico in ogni topic dalla partita con la Samp


----------



## 7vinte (28 Febbraio 2018)

.


----------



## DrHouse (28 Febbraio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La probabile formazione del Milan, secondo Sky
> 
> Donnarumma
> Calabria
> ...



manca il terzino che credo sia Rodriguez.

in pratica i titolari.

dai, speriamo che al 50' si possono fare i cambi per rifiatare, perchè il risultato lo consente.


----------



## Dumbaghi (28 Febbraio 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Lo dico in ogni topic dalla partita con la Samp



Anche io



Admin ha scritto:


> *La probabile formazione del Milan, secondo Sky
> 
> Donnarumma
> Calabria
> ...



Tatticamente giusto, importante fare gol più che difendersi.


----------



## 666psycho (28 Febbraio 2018)

Mi andrebbe bene anche un 1 a 1... ma si deve provare a vincere! Forza milan!


----------



## admin (28 Febbraio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La probabile formazione del Milan, secondo Sky
> 
> Donnarumma
> Calabria
> ...



.


----------



## Raryof (28 Febbraio 2018)

L'importante è andare in rete nel primo tempo per provare a gestire meglio la partita.


----------



## Osv (28 Febbraio 2018)

Leggo che alcuni avrebbero preferito un turnover di 5-6 elementi (ossia abbandonare la coppa Italia). 
Oltre al trofeo, significherebbe buttare circa 10 milioni di euro.


----------



## diavoloINme (28 Febbraio 2018)

Andiamo in vantaggio e poi ci pareggiano.
1-1 e tutti a casa.


----------



## diavoloINme (28 Febbraio 2018)

Proviamo ad analizzare la partita tatticamente e calcisticamente.
La lazio fa tantissima densità in mezzo grazie a un modulo (3-6-1) che le consente di occupare tutta la mediana. L'uomo in più è sicuramente Luis Alberto, lo spagnolo infatti trova sempre tempi e spazio per ricevere palla e fare danni. Va marcato a zona ma dentro la zona non lo si deve far sfuggire scalando bene con le marcature.
Savic non preoccupa tanto nella costruzione dal basso quanto quando si butta negli ultimi 16 metri dove è dominante fisicamente.
Sugli esterni la lazio è molto forte in fase offensiva ma ha limiti in difesa ed è li che la si può e la si deve battere, prendendo alle spalle marusic e lulic, se saranno loro gli interpreti.
Se le due mezze ali non scalano in tempo in quella zona di campo possiamo fare molto male ai capitolini.
Mi aspetto quindi velocità in transizione e qualità sull'asse biglia-kessie-suso-calabria e sull'asse biglia-jack-calha-RR.
In quelle zone di campo si vince la partita. 
Sarà comunque una partita a scacchi e chi sbaglia per primo credo perderà la partita.


----------



## Milanforever26 (28 Febbraio 2018)

Quanto conta credere nel progetto e vedere una squadra che da tutto...

Senza dubbio il match che sento di più da 5 anni a sta parte (diciamo dalle partite finali dell'ultimo scudo con allegri)

Solo ora che finalmente vedo ragazzi degni della maglia e un tecnico da Milan mi rendo conto di quanto mi fossi mentalmente allontanato dalla squadra..

Adesso invece si torna a sentire quella sana voglia di vedere il Milan

Dai ragazzi, prendiamoci la FINALE stasera!


----------



## Mika (28 Febbraio 2018)

Osv ha scritto:


> Leggo che alcuni avrebbero preferito un turnover di 5-6 elementi (ossia abbandonare la coppa Italia).
> Oltre al trofeo, significherebbe buttare circa 10 milioni di euro.



Oltretutto ad ora la finale di CI è l'obbiettivo più vicino per raggiungere l'europa ad oggi visto che in campionato siamo ancora settimi e la EL è ancora un punto di domanda essendo solo agli ottavi. La finale di CI è la prima che possiamo raggiungere e buttarla nel cesso potrebbe essere dannoso.


----------



## Lineker10 (28 Febbraio 2018)

Osv ha scritto:


> Leggo che alcuni avrebbero preferito un turnover di 5-6 elementi (ossia abbandonare la coppa Italia).
> Oltre al trofeo, significherebbe buttare circa 10 milioni di euro.



Tra l'altro nessuna delle 4 semifinaliste farà neanche il minimo turnover. Tutte con gli stratitolari.
Non vedo perchè proprio noi avremmo dovuto mettere le riserve


----------



## Milanforever26 (28 Febbraio 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Tra l'altro nessuna delle 4 semifinaliste farà neanche il minimo turnover. Tutte con gli stratitolari.
> Non vedo perchè proprio noi avremmo dovuto mettere le riserve



figuriamoci se Rino faceva turnover per una semifinale...
Un conto era quando ti giocavi campionato e chamnpions fino alla fine..ma oggi non si può mollare nulla


----------



## ThaiBoxer93 (28 Febbraio 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Quanto conta credere nel progetto e vedere una squadra che da tutto...
> 
> Senza dubbio il match che sento di più da 5 anni a sta parte (diciamo dalle partite finali dell'ultimo scudo con allegri)
> 
> ...



Quoto ogni singola parola


----------



## Roten1896 (28 Febbraio 2018)

L'unico di cui ho paura è Strakosha, così come con la Roma era Alisson e così come contro l'Inter sarà Handanovic.
Per il resto ce la giochiamo se ci crediamo!


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (28 Febbraio 2018)

Mika ha scritto:


> Oltretutto ad ora la finale di CI è l'obbiettivo più vicino per raggiungere l'europa ad oggi visto che in campionato siamo ancora settimi e la EL è ancora un punto di domanda essendo solo agli ottavi. La finale di CI è la prima che possiamo raggiungere e buttarla nel cesso potrebbe essere dannoso.



Questa è la partita più importante della stagione fin'ora. Certo segue il derby, ma affrontarlo venendo da una sconfitta perchè si è giocato con le riserve sarebbe un errore anche perchè non garantisce nulla.
Bisogna giocare per vincere dando tutto. In caso di ampio vantaggio si abbassano i ritmi, si rifiata e si fanno cambi.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (28 Febbraio 2018)

Sale.... Sale l ansia da prestazione


----------



## showtaarabt (28 Febbraio 2018)

Per me è più importante del derby perchè non possiamo basare la stagione sulla qualificazione in CL ci sono troppe variabili in gioco.
Per me i nostri obbiettivi devono essere qualificazione in EL e coppe.
Anche perchè l'anno prossimo dobbiamo puntare al campionato.


----------



## admin (28 Febbraio 2018)

*Le formazioni ufficiali di Lazio e Milan
**
Lazio (3-5-1-1): Strakosha; Caceres, de Vrij, Radu; Marusic, Parolo, Leiva, Milinkovic, Lulic; Luis Alberto; Immobile.

**Milan (4-3-3): Donnarumma; Calabria, Bonucci, Romagnoli, Rodriguez; Biglia, Kessié, Bonaventura; Suso, Calhanoglu, Cutrone.*


----------



## showtaarabt (28 Febbraio 2018)

Bene Cutrone noi dobbiamo fare goal e lui anche se non segna fa casino davanti


----------



## Chrissonero (28 Febbraio 2018)

Forzaaaa!!! Dobbiamo segnare!!! Fuori Kalinic mi aspetto la vendetta di Hakan...


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (28 Febbraio 2018)

Spero con tutto il cuore che non ci siano supplementari e rigori...

ovviamente spero CHE LA SPUNTIAMO anche stavolta 
e se ci prendiamo il doppio vantaggio nei primi 60 minuti e meglio...

così noi tifosi evitiamo di soffrire fino alla fine


----------



## Dany20 (28 Febbraio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le formazioni ufficiali di Lazio e Milan
> **
> Lazio (3-5-1-1): Strakosha; Caceres, de Vrij, Radu; Marusic, Parolo, Leiva, Milinkovic, Lulic; Luis Alberto; Immobile.
> 
> **Milan (4-3-3): Donnarumma; Calabria, Bonucci, Romagnoli, Rodriguez; Biglia, Kessié, Bonaventura; Suso, Calhanoglu, Cutrone.*


Forza ragazzi. Prendiamoci sta finale!


----------



## Mr. Canà (28 Febbraio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le formazioni ufficiali di Lazio e Milan
> *[FONT=&]*
> Lazio (3-5-1-1): Strakosha; Caceres, de Vrij, Radu; Marusic, Parolo, Leiva, Milinkovic, Lulic; Luis Alberto; Immobile.
> 
> *[/FONT][FONT=&]*Milan (4-3-3): Donnarumma; Calabria, Bonucci, Romagnoli, Rodriguez; Biglia, Kessié, Bonaventura; Suso, Calhanoglu, Cutrone.*[/FONT]



Forza Milan!


----------



## BossKilla7 (28 Febbraio 2018)

Se dobbiamo perdere speriamo almeno di non arrivare ai supplementari


----------



## Raisuli (28 Febbraio 2018)

Forza Milan!!!!!!!!
Sono fiducioso che aldilà del risultato i ragazzi sputeranno sangue


----------



## malos (28 Febbraio 2018)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Se dobbiamo perdere speriamo almeno di non arrivare ai supplementari



Mi hai preceduto, è essenziale non disperdere energie. Primo vincere ma se dobbiamo per forza uscire farlo nei tempi regolamentari.


----------



## admin (28 Febbraio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le formazioni ufficiali di Lazio e Milan
> **
> Lazio (3-5-1-1): Strakosha; Caceres, de Vrij, Radu; Marusic, Parolo, Leiva, Milinkovic, Lulic; Luis Alberto; Immobile.
> 
> **Milan (4-3-3): Donnarumma; Calabria, Bonucci, Romagnoli, Rodriguez; Biglia, Kessié, Bonaventura; Suso, Calhanoglu, Cutrone.*



.


----------



## Tifo'o (28 Febbraio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le formazioni ufficiali di Lazio e Milan
> *[FONT=&]*
> Lazio (3-5-1-1): Strakosha; Caceres, de Vrij, Radu; Marusic, Parolo, Leiva, Milinkovic, Lulic; Luis Alberto; Immobile.
> 
> *[/FONT][FONT=&]*Milan (4-3-3): Donnarumma; Calabria, Bonucci, Romagnoli, Rodriguez; Biglia, Kessié, Bonaventura; Suso, Calhanoglu, Cutrone.*[/FONT]



Non capisco per quale motivo non dovrebbero giocare i migliori. Questa squadra ha avuto 6 mesi di vacanza col babbeo di Siviglia. Praticamente il campionato è iniziato a gennaio. Altro che sono stanchi.


----------



## Underhill84 (28 Febbraio 2018)

Sconcerti schifoso gufo maledetto


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (28 Febbraio 2018)

Forza ragazzi


----------



## admin (28 Febbraio 2018)

Tutte e due subito con pressing altissimo


----------



## Konrad (28 Febbraio 2018)

Partita fondamentale secondo me!

DAI RAGAZZI ANDIAMO A PRENDERCI LA FINALE!!!
FORZA MILAN!!!


----------



## Zosimo2410 (28 Febbraio 2018)

Ragazzi, ho freddo per loro....


----------



## admin (28 Febbraio 2018)

Stanno scatenati sti lazietti

Bravo Gigio


----------



## Zosimo2410 (28 Febbraio 2018)

Suso deve lavorare di piú per permettere a Calabria di stringere la linea difensiva senza lasciare praterie a Lulic


----------



## tonilovin93 (28 Febbraio 2018)

Lucas leiva tutta esperienza


----------



## admin (28 Febbraio 2018)

Ma che vuole sto scemo?


----------



## Tifo'o (28 Febbraio 2018)

Alzati Luigi Alberto


----------



## Zosimo2410 (28 Febbraio 2018)

Primi 10’ piú Lazio, due occasioni per Immobile e Milinkovic Savic , ma noi molto attenti e disciplinati.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (28 Febbraio 2018)

Come crossa bene Calabria.


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (28 Febbraio 2018)

Occhiooo


----------



## Schism75 (28 Febbraio 2018)

che liscio di superficialità del turco.


----------



## admin (28 Febbraio 2018)

Sveglia però

Malissimo Calha


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (28 Febbraio 2018)

Forza ragazzi!


----------



## Schism75 (28 Febbraio 2018)

La Lazio comunque ben altro spessore rispetto alla Roma.


----------



## Tifo'o (28 Febbraio 2018)

Madonna il turco cosa stava combinando


----------



## admin (28 Febbraio 2018)

Scoppieranno prima o poi, no? Mica possono continuare così per tutta la partita.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (28 Febbraio 2018)

Sulle seconde palle spesso loro primi, quella é la cartina tornasole, serve piú determinazione


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (28 Febbraio 2018)

Sti errori noooo


----------



## admin (28 Febbraio 2018)

Sempre sto pippone di Rodriguez...


----------



## Schism75 (28 Febbraio 2018)

Ma che hanno in testa?


----------



## malos (28 Febbraio 2018)

Madonna santa


----------



## admin (28 Febbraio 2018)

Mangiatelo Rino


----------



## Roten1896 (28 Febbraio 2018)

Rodriguez è peggio di un film horror


----------



## Tifo'o (28 Febbraio 2018)

Simone Inzaghi sembra Brunetta


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (28 Febbraio 2018)

Non ci credo


----------



## admin (28 Febbraio 2018)

Madonna santa che culo!


----------



## admin (28 Febbraio 2018)

Fuorigioco


----------



## malos (28 Febbraio 2018)

Ma noooooo vabbè fuorigioco menomale


----------



## admin (28 Febbraio 2018)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Rodriguez è peggio di un film horror



Davvero terrificante.

Molto meglio Borini lì a sinistra.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (28 Febbraio 2018)

Suso accende improvvisamente la Luce. Irrinunciabile in questa squadra


----------



## tonilovin93 (28 Febbraio 2018)

Brutte sensazioni per oggi e soprattutto domenica..


----------



## Clarenzio (28 Febbraio 2018)

Rodriguez ha fatto una roba poco fa da rimandarlo in Svizzera a pedi


----------



## Konrad (28 Febbraio 2018)

Io non so perché ma sono tesissimo...la sto vivendo quasi in apnea...


----------



## Zenos (28 Febbraio 2018)

Ma quanto è scoordinato RR?


----------



## admin (28 Febbraio 2018)

Ma quanto azzo è lento Rodriguez?


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (28 Febbraio 2018)

Comunque pressano tantissimo


----------



## Roten1896 (28 Febbraio 2018)

Dai Suso mamma mia


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (28 Febbraio 2018)

Si comunque sembrano il Barcellona eh..


----------



## ignaxio (28 Febbraio 2018)

Ci pressano da matti.. hanno trovato il nostro punto debole e cioè il palleggio difensivo.


----------



## Clarenzio (28 Febbraio 2018)

Facciamoli sfogare come i romanisti


----------



## admin (28 Febbraio 2018)

Cutrò stoppa sta palla


----------



## Zosimo2410 (28 Febbraio 2018)

Che lancio Bonucci! Cutrone poteva fare meglio, ma era comunque difficile.


----------



## Zenos (28 Febbraio 2018)

Comunque io ancora non mi spiego come si fa a spendere 20 milioni per Biglia quando la Lazio poi con 7 si va a prendere Lucas Leiva.


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (28 Febbraio 2018)

Nooooo


----------



## Clarenzio (28 Febbraio 2018)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Comunque io ancora non mi spiego come si fa a spendere 20 milioni per Biglia quando la Lazio poi con 7 si va a prendere Lucas Leiva.



Ancora con ste cavolate?


----------



## Schism75 (28 Febbraio 2018)

comunque Cutrone è sempre li. Secondo me i difensori lo vivono come Inzaghi.


----------



## admin (28 Febbraio 2018)

Sto Rodriguez è un pericolo pubblico


----------



## Roten1896 (28 Febbraio 2018)

Mio Dio Rodriguez


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (28 Febbraio 2018)

Sono scatenati... pressano sempre in 2/3


----------



## Zenos (28 Febbraio 2018)

RR scandaloso


----------



## Tifo'o (28 Febbraio 2018)

Rodriguez va va a vendere cocaina con i tuoi amici sud'americani svizzeri


----------



## tonilovin93 (28 Febbraio 2018)

Stessa azione del gol contro la Roma


----------



## Zosimo2410 (28 Febbraio 2018)

Meglio il Milan negli ultimi 10’ .... dai che siamo in partita.


----------



## Schism75 (28 Febbraio 2018)

Che passaggio ha sbagliato Suso. Voglio vedere se la Lazio dura 90 minuti a pressare però.


----------



## malos (28 Febbraio 2018)

Quando RR non la passerà indietro farò la ola


----------



## tonilovin93 (28 Febbraio 2018)

Perché non di testa!


----------



## ignaxio (28 Febbraio 2018)

Cutrone ci crede poco oggi


----------



## Clarenzio (28 Febbraio 2018)

Rodriguez fa schifo, primo tassello da cambiare dopo la prima punta a giugno


----------



## Zosimo2410 (28 Febbraio 2018)

La vedo dura per la Lazio tenere la porta inviolata, dovranno farne 2.


----------



## DavidGoffin (28 Febbraio 2018)

Siamo lenti specialmente Rodriguez e Suso ogni volta che hanno palla mi fanno paura. X fortuna ringhio ci ha dato un pò di ordine in campo


----------



## malos (28 Febbraio 2018)

In prospettiva abbiamo due terzini dx ottimi e a sinistra il nulla cosmico.


----------



## alcyppa (28 Febbraio 2018)

Sveglia Cutrone


----------



## Schism75 (28 Febbraio 2018)

ma come fai a finire in fuorigioco così! Sveglia!


----------



## Alfabri (28 Febbraio 2018)

Rodriguez è un rottame sul piano atletico... Più macchinoso di un carro armato...


----------



## Zenos (28 Febbraio 2018)

Kessie maestoso


----------



## Ruuddil23 (28 Febbraio 2018)

La catena di sinistra rimane per distacco il nostro punto debole.


----------



## DavidGoffin (28 Febbraio 2018)

Bravo kessie!


----------



## admin (28 Febbraio 2018)

Ma che c. fa???!


----------



## Schism75 (28 Febbraio 2018)

Si fanno degli errori folli. FOLLI.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (28 Febbraio 2018)

Madre santa dollarumma


----------



## malos (28 Febbraio 2018)

6 milioni.....


----------



## Zenos (28 Febbraio 2018)

Mr 7 milioni


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (28 Febbraio 2018)

Ma donnarumma si è bevuto il cervello ?


----------



## Konrad (28 Febbraio 2018)

Donnarumma maledetto!!! 70 milioni e via....VIA VIA


----------



## MaschioAlfa (28 Febbraio 2018)

Ringhio ammazzali..... Stanno dormendo tutti


----------



## alcyppa (28 Febbraio 2018)

Donnarumma è scemo


----------



## Tifo'o (28 Febbraio 2018)

Malaventura e Dollarumma


----------



## Clarenzio (28 Febbraio 2018)

Ahahahah


----------



## admin (28 Febbraio 2018)

Si è riscattato Donnarumma, qui.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (28 Febbraio 2018)

Madre santissima...... Come giocano sti maledetti


----------



## Roten1896 (28 Febbraio 2018)

sono andato al cesso giusto in tempo per non vedere cosa aveva combinato Donnarumma 

Si soffre


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (28 Febbraio 2018)

Sto luis alberto tanta roba...


----------



## Schism75 (28 Febbraio 2018)

Ragazzi non va proprio bene questo modo di fare. Superficiali al massimo.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (28 Febbraio 2018)

Oggi Gigio ci fa passare il turno. Altra bella parata.

La finta su Immobile é per fargli sprecare energie inutili.


----------



## JohnDoe (28 Febbraio 2018)

io non capisco a cosa serve consumare energia per la coppa italia...mah...


----------



## Zenos (28 Febbraio 2018)

Kessie.


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (28 Febbraio 2018)

Schism75 ha scritto:


> Ragazzi non va proprio bene questo modo di fare. Superficiali al massimo.


Secondo me siamo anche molto stanchi... troppi scontri ravvicinati.. poi abbiamo pure derby ed arsenal..


----------



## MaschioAlfa (28 Febbraio 2018)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> sono andato al cesso giusto in tempo per non vedere cosa aveva combinato Donnarumma
> 
> Si soffre



Ora vado io...


----------



## DavidGoffin (28 Febbraio 2018)

Siamo fortunati solo che l'arbitro non ci odia fino ad ora...


----------



## vitrich86 (28 Febbraio 2018)

imbarazzante rodriguez...


----------



## Clarenzio (28 Febbraio 2018)

Che giocatore Kessie


----------



## Zenos (28 Febbraio 2018)

A kessie gli fanno saltare l'eventuale finale.segnatevelo


----------



## DavidGoffin (28 Febbraio 2018)

Come si fa a buttare un azione così!!!!

Sembra che giochiamo in 10!


----------



## ignaxio (28 Febbraio 2018)

ma la telecronaca è RAI 1 o Lazio Channel?


----------



## Roten1896 (28 Febbraio 2018)

Kessie pirla sul giallo


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (28 Febbraio 2018)

Io spero che la Lazio nel secondo tempo cali.. corrono dovunque, sembrano dannati


----------



## Schism75 (28 Febbraio 2018)

DeviLInsideMe ha scritto:


> Secondo me siamo anche molto stanchi... troppi scontri ravvicinati.. poi abbiamo pure derby ed arsenal..



Se è così, la società a Gennaio ha deciso che non servivano innesti per dare respiro alla rosa, pure avendo 3 competizioni da giocare, con la scusa della valorizzazione degli acquisti. Ora ne pagano le conseguenze, ma per me non può essere una giustificazione.


----------



## DavidGoffin (28 Febbraio 2018)

Non chiudiamo un azione accidenti come si fa


----------



## Zenos (28 Febbraio 2018)

Suso stupido.


----------



## Clarenzio (28 Febbraio 2018)

Rodriguez gioca per la Lazio


----------



## admin (28 Febbraio 2018)

Ma che hanno combinato il turco e Suso?


----------



## Konrad (28 Febbraio 2018)

ignaxio ha scritto:


> ma la telecronaca è RAI 1 o Lazio Channel?



Tele Ciociaria Sport


----------



## Roten1896 (28 Febbraio 2018)

Suso fa sempre la stessa cosa


----------



## JohnDoe (28 Febbraio 2018)

sono stanchi...


----------



## koti (28 Febbraio 2018)

Suso non sta in piedi...


----------



## Tifo'o (28 Febbraio 2018)

Suso


----------



## Jackdvmilan (28 Febbraio 2018)

Errori grossolani da una parte e dall'altra...certo che stanno correndo come pazzi


----------



## admin (28 Febbraio 2018)

Bravo Kessie


----------



## DavidGoffin (28 Febbraio 2018)

Ma basta girarsi indietro ma non ci arrivano?????


----------



## Zosimo2410 (28 Febbraio 2018)

Portiamo in fondo questo primo tempo va.


----------



## Zenos (28 Febbraio 2018)

JohnDoe ha scritto:


> sono stanchi...



Basta che si valorizzino.che ce frega se giocano sempre gli stessi.


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (28 Febbraio 2018)

Si però questo è giallo


----------



## Roten1896 (28 Febbraio 2018)

Schism75 ha scritto:


> Se è così, la società a Gennaio ha deciso che non servivano innesti per dare respiro alla rosa, pure avendo 3 competizioni da giocare, con la scusa della valorizzazione degli acquisti. Ora ne pagano le conseguenze, ma per me non può essere una giustificazione.



Non si aspettavano che Rino resuscitasse il campionato. Ci si poteva concentrare solo su CI ed EL


----------



## jacky (28 Febbraio 2018)

Biglia giocatore di livello, Kessie ancora grezzo.
Male Suso e Bonaventura, di una lentezza non solo fisica ma anche nel velocizzare l'azione disarmante...


----------



## Schism75 (28 Febbraio 2018)

Bonaventura del piffero.


----------



## Zenos (28 Febbraio 2018)

Malaventura


----------



## Now i'm here (28 Febbraio 2018)

ma quanto corrono sti invasati ? pare il deportivo...


----------



## Zosimo2410 (28 Febbraio 2018)

Bonaventura tocca la palla sempre 14 volte piú del necessario


----------



## DavidGoffin (28 Febbraio 2018)

Bonaventura *************, da cambiare subito!


----------



## Konrad (28 Febbraio 2018)

Ma come si fa a sprecare un contropiede come l'ultimo ca..o!!!


----------



## Zenos (28 Febbraio 2018)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Non si aspettavano che Rino resuscitasse il campionato. Ci si poteva concentrare solo su CI ed EL



Questa non può che essere un aggravante.


----------



## alcyppa (28 Febbraio 2018)

Ma muoviti jack che stracavolo faiiii


----------



## Tifo'o (28 Febbraio 2018)

Quanto è stupido sto Malaventura


----------



## Roten1896 (28 Febbraio 2018)

Io penso che abbiamo ancora gamba ci va di lusso lo 0-0 ma si stancheranno anche i laziali


----------



## JohnDoe (28 Febbraio 2018)

Bonaventura .......


----------



## diavolo (28 Febbraio 2018)

Donnavventura....c’era l’uomo libero sulla destra!


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (28 Febbraio 2018)

Se Jack l'avesse data subito a Suso. Mannaggia....


----------



## Schism75 (28 Febbraio 2018)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Non si aspettavano che Rino resuscitasse il campionato. Ci si poteva concentrare solo su CI ed EL



Questo non depone comunque a loro favore, sarebbe l'ennesimo errore di valutazione stagionale. Mia opinione però


----------



## Kaw (28 Febbraio 2018)

Fisicamente la Lazio è mostruosa, dobbiamo sperare che calino, sennò non ce n'è...


----------



## Roten1896 (28 Febbraio 2018)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Questa non può che essere un aggravante.



No perché non spendi soldi per una rimonta impossibile se poi a giugno devi ricambiare allenatore


----------



## Tifo'o (28 Febbraio 2018)

Si speriamo di non arrivare ai supplementari sarebbe un vero disastro..


----------



## Kayl (28 Febbraio 2018)

Ci siamo mangiati una caterva di contropiedi perché non alzano mai la testa! Se perdi un tempo di gioco questi da inferiorità numerica passano ad avere il doppio dei giocatori in difesa!


----------



## vitrich86 (28 Febbraio 2018)

bonaventura rallenta il mondo........


----------



## Darren Marshall (28 Febbraio 2018)

Primo tempo sottotono, Lazio molto più in palla.


----------



## Z A Z A' (28 Febbraio 2018)

Ma Jack è impazzito?
Primo tempo molto male comunque, speriamo che il loro pressing cali altrimenti non la vinciamo.


----------



## Zenos (28 Febbraio 2018)

Ora negli spogliatoi l'antidoto Ringhio,calci nel culo a Bonaventura e Suso.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (28 Febbraio 2018)

Abbastanza male


----------



## BossKilla7 (28 Febbraio 2018)

Che mediocre sto bonaventura 

Spero che li abbiamo fatti sfogare abbastanza


----------



## Boomer (28 Febbraio 2018)

Jack ha sempre lo stesso difetto. Gioca troppo a testa bassa in alcune situazioni. Partita più o meno in equilibrio , la lazio ha fatto un azione fantastica con luis alberto e immobile mentre a noi è mancata lucidità in diverse azione nell ultimo passaggio.


----------



## DrHouse (28 Febbraio 2018)

La peggiore del 2018 al momento.

Male male male Bonaventura, presuntuoso ed egoista.
Male Rodriguez.
Suso fuori dal gioco.
Calhanoglu e Biglia poco precisi, ma almeno vivi.
Il resto bene. Donnarumma horror su quella palla di Immobile, ma belle parate


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (28 Febbraio 2018)

Ma sta Lazio che gioca come fosse la finale di champion? Che sono sti ritmi della madonna per una partita del genere? Manco dovessero recuperare il risultato.

Sprecheremo un sacco di energie in vista del derby, la vedo male


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (28 Febbraio 2018)

Bonaventura mi ha fatto arrabbiare tantissimo...


----------



## Zenos (28 Febbraio 2018)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> No perché non spendi soldi per una rimonta impossibile se poi a giugno devi ricambiare allenatore



Non per ripetere le stesse cose ma si poteva ripiegare su qualche prestito,perfino quella melma del cravattaro c'è riuscito l anno scorso. Mai dare qualcosa per scontato.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (28 Febbraio 2018)

Comunque ci è andata di lusso che non hanno mai sfruttato i buchi assurdi che lascia Rodriguez. In difesa si accentra sempre troppo e lascia voragini sulla fascia. Imbarazzante


----------



## Devil man (28 Febbraio 2018)

Mamma mia jack che due palloni mi ha fatto...


----------



## Clarenzio (28 Febbraio 2018)

Bene così, nonostante la Lazio abbia una condizione fisica mostruosa reggiamo bene e la sensazione è che se calano diventeremo molto più pericolosi noi in avanti, perchè dietro ballano.

Biglia e Kessie i migliori.

Lulic è un gran terzino, il paragone con Rodriguez è imbarazzante.


----------



## jacky (28 Febbraio 2018)

Aggiungerei... Donnarumma osceno... possiamo raccontarcele come e quanto vogliamo, più forte al mondo, giovane di sicuro avvenire...

È imbarazzante, non dà sicurezza in niente. Piedi, uscite, copertura della porta. Madò


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (28 Febbraio 2018)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Ma sta Lazio che gioca come fosse la finale di champion? Che sono sti ritmi della madonna per una partita del genere? Manco dovessero recuperare il risultato.
> 
> Sprecheremo un sacco di energie in vista del derby, la vedo male


Quello che penso io...


----------



## Tifo'o (28 Febbraio 2018)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Non per ripetere le stesse cose ma si poteva ripiegare su qualche prestito. Mai dare qualcosa per scontato.



Ma se il 99% diceva che era inutile fare mercato tanto per visto che ormai la nostra stagione era terminata. Ora invece bisognava fare mercato?


----------



## Zenos (28 Febbraio 2018)

DeviLInsideMe ha scritto:


> Quello che penso io...



A questi gli brucia ancora il culo per la partita in campionato


----------



## Milanista (28 Febbraio 2018)

Viste le clamorose cappellate dei vari fenomeni da baraccone, lo 0 a 0 è sintomo di fortuna sfacciata. Non sprechiamola.


----------



## jacky (28 Febbraio 2018)

Il Milan deve fare un gol per passare... erano quelli i binari su cui portare la gara.
Che invece sta andando nella direzione di "chi segna per primo vince".


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (28 Febbraio 2018)

jacky ha scritto:


> Aggiungerei... Donnarumma osceno... possiamo raccontarcele come e quanto vogliamo, più forte al mondo, giovane di sicuro avvenire...
> 
> È imbarazzante, non dà sicurezza in niente. Piedi, uscite, copertura della porta. Madò



Io non sono per niente un fan di Donnarumma, ma stasera a parte la cavolata su Immobile è stato molto bravo PER ORA.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (28 Febbraio 2018)

Lazio meglio del Milan nel primo tempo.

Ma resta che in 135’ il miglior attacco della serie A ha fatto virgola e oggi non é che abbia creato occasioni nettissime.

La sensazione é vhe ad oggi la Lazio sia superiore al Milan, ma che comunque ce la stiamo giocando.

Direi che ennesimo risultato di gattuso arrivare spalla a spalla con la Lazio nel doppio confronto.

Oggi mi sembra che qualcuno stia cercando di amministrare le energie, forse un minimo di turnover sarebbe stato meglio farlo, ma piena fiducia a Ringhio.


----------



## Gabry (28 Febbraio 2018)

Comunque è una battaglia. La Lazio la vuole proprio sta finale e anche noi. Non vedo che giochiamo male, ma forse siamo un pelo più stanchi e poco concentrati. Bisogna vedere alla lunga chi cede e un ruolo fondamentale lo rivestiranno i cambi che a mio avviso saranno determinanti.


----------



## Zenos (28 Febbraio 2018)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ma se il 99% diceva che era inutile fare mercato tanto per visto che ormai la nostra stagione era terminata. Ora invece bisognava fare mercato?



Il 99%?Vatti a rivedere il post "provarci è d'obbligo".


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (28 Febbraio 2018)

Comunque la sensazione è che in attacco ci siamo. Peccato per i contropiedi sprecati. Ma io ci credo. Peccato Rodriguez che lascia sempre voragini


----------



## Smarx10 (28 Febbraio 2018)

jacky ha scritto:


> Aggiungerei... Donnarumma osceno... possiamo raccontarcele come e quanto vogliamo, più forte al mondo, giovane di sicuro avvenire...
> 
> È imbarazzante, non dà sicurezza in niente. Piedi, uscite, copertura della porta. Madò



Ha fatto una sciocchezza su Immobile, ma per il resto non ha sbagliato nulla e ci ha tenuti a galla. Comunque fatichiamo troppo. Suso e Calha fanno davvero fatica a inventare, Jack non velocizza mai il gioco. Abbiamo sbagliato tanti contropiedi, ma potevamo essere sotto 2-0. Se cambiamo atteggiamento magari riusciamo a portarla a casa con un po' di fortuna.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (28 Febbraio 2018)

DeviLInsideMe ha scritto:


> Quello che penso io...



Che poi loro la prossima la giocano contro la juventus! Saranno distrutti praticamente. Non dico di non impegnarsi, ma sti ritmi sono FOLLI per questo tipo di partite. Sono ritmi che tieni se devi recuperare il risultato o se la partita ha una posta in palio fortissima e non è questo il caso


----------



## Roten1896 (28 Febbraio 2018)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Ma sta Lazio che gioca come fosse la finale di champion? Che sono sti ritmi della madonna per una partita del genere? Manco dovessero recuperare il risultato.
> 
> Sprecheremo un sacco di energie in vista del derby, la vedo male



Se non si rompe nessuno sono tranquillo. Tra Roma e oggi solo 3 giorni senza quasi allenarsi. Da oggi a domenica invece c'è un giorno in più. Così come tra domenica e giovedì prossimo.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (28 Febbraio 2018)

jacky ha scritto:


> Aggiungerei... Donnarumma osceno... possiamo raccontarcele come e quanto vogliamo, più forte al mondo, giovane di sicuro avvenire...
> 
> È imbarazzante, non dà sicurezza in niente. Piedi, uscite, copertura della porta. Madò



Oggi tolta la palla valutata fuori partita da 7,5 - 8.


----------



## Zenos (28 Febbraio 2018)

Ma Sconcerti che problemi ha?


----------



## Clarenzio (28 Febbraio 2018)

Giochiamo una semifinale di coppa e devo leggere di gente che parla solo di mercato... non ho parole


----------



## malos (28 Febbraio 2018)

Basta che non finisca 0-0


----------



## Now i'm here (28 Febbraio 2018)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Bene così, nonostante la Lazio abbia una condizione fisica mostruosa reggiamo bene e la sensazione è che se calano diventeremo molto più pericolosi noi in avanti, perchè dietro ballano.
> 
> Biglia e Kessie i migliori.
> 
> Lulic è un gran terzino, *il paragone con Rodriguez è imbarazzante.*



madonna non vedo l'ora che torni conti per dirottare calabria a sinistra. 

fa male agli occhi solo a vederlo, tutto scoordinato, ingobbito.....che pena.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (28 Febbraio 2018)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Bene così, nonostante la Lazio abbia una condizione fisica mostruosa reggiamo bene e la sensazione è che se calano diventeremo molto più pericolosi noi in avanti, perchè dietro ballano.
> 
> Biglia e Kessie i migliori.
> 
> Lulic è un gran terzino, il paragone con Rodriguez è imbarazzante.



Concordo, ma Lulic non é un terzino, in difesa a 4 soffre, é piú un’ala.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (28 Febbraio 2018)

Rodriguez comunque si sta dimostrando un cesso indegno. Ha le gambe che sembrano dei pali tanto è rigido. Non credevo l'avrei mai detto, ma concordo che alla fine è meglio Borini terzino di lui qua.


----------



## Roten1896 (28 Febbraio 2018)

Dobbiamo sbagliare meno passaggi e avere più coraggio con i terzini. E possiamo vincere.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (28 Febbraio 2018)

La Lazio comunque sta correndo tantissimo, spero che cali un po' nel secondo tempo. Questi pressano come dei folli già nella nostra trequarti con 2-3 giocatori.


----------



## Boomer (28 Febbraio 2018)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> madonna non vedo l'ora che torni conti per dirottare calabria a sinistra.
> 
> fa male agli occhi solo a vederlo, tutto scoordinato, ingobbito.....che pena.



Contro la Roma aveva giocato bene ma oggi sta faticando si.


----------



## Lambro (28 Febbraio 2018)

lazio in condizioni fisiche mostruose, fa' un pressing pazzesco e immobile fisicamente mi sembra illegale al momento.

il fatto che reggiamo e che abbiamo anche creato qualcosina dimostra pure la nostra crescita, che non è finita per nulla che deve proseguire ma che ormai è un dato di fatto.

RR è deludente quando i ritmi sono così alti, insicuro del suo destro (e ne ha ben donde visto il cambio di lato sciagurato che poteva costarci il gol) ha sempre problemi di idea di giocata, ma forse anche perchè il calha si accentra troppo e non gli fornisce un lungolinea comodo.

bonaventura mi pare un po' cotto sinceramente, a parte un buon dribbling a meta' campo sbaglia tutto lo sbagliabile da qualche partita ad oggi, speriamo si risollevi


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (28 Febbraio 2018)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Che poi loro la prossima la giocano contro la juventus! Saranno distrutti praticamente. Non dico di non impegnarsi, ma sti ritmi sono FOLLI per questo tipo di partite. Sono ritmi che tieni se devi recuperare il risultato o se la partita ha una posta in palio fortissima e non è questo il caso



Per la Lazio la coppa Italia è tutto o quasi. Ci punta tantissimo ogni anno. È la loro Champions. Senza coppa Italia quei falliti si sentono male.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (28 Febbraio 2018)

Brutto primo tempo, ma un po' me l'aspettavo, non abbiamo la squadra per reggere partite toste ogni tre giorni. Poi la Lazio gioca benissimo, non è la Roma per dire. L'aspetto positivo è che siamo ancora in gara, ma spero di evitare in ogni caso i supplementari. 

La catena di sinistra è un incubo, rimane ad oggi il nostro punto debole e stasera anche Bonaventura si sta purtroppo adeguando al livello degli altri due. Comunque la Lazio dovrà calare, la partita non è per nulla scontata, vediamo come va.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (28 Febbraio 2018)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Comunque ci è andata di lusso che non hanno mai sfruttato i buchi assurdi che lascia Rodriguez. In difesa si accentra sempre troppo e lascia voragini sulla fascia. Imbarazzante



Sia Calabria che Rodriguez stringono molto lasciando la copertura sull’esterno alle mezz’ali e ali (soprattutto Hakan) é una delle modifiche fatte da Gattuso per compattare la difesa. Con una squadra che tiene due esterni alti molto larghi come la Lazio da qualvhe problema. Serve che Hakan e Suso laborino molto su Marusic e Lulic.


----------



## Clarenzio (28 Febbraio 2018)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Concordo, ma Lulic non é un terzino, in difesa a 4 soffre, é piú un’ala.



Praticamente corre come un forsennato su tutta la fascia, come il nostro Davidino ara la terra, rodriguez invece è un cammello doppia gobba


----------



## varvez (28 Febbraio 2018)

Certo che un terzino che passa solo all'indietro lo avevamo già senza dover comprare Rodriguez. Adesso gioca (poco) alla Juve


----------



## Tifo'o (28 Febbraio 2018)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Il 99%?Vatti a rivedere il post "provarci è d'obbligo".



Non mi sembra un giusto parametro da prendere in cosiderazione visto che è stato postato 3 giorni prima la fine del mercato e qualche ora dopo la partita vinta con la Lazio..

Piuttosto i topic di dicembre dove Fassone e Mirabelli ripetevano che non ci sarebbe stato mercato, la maggior parte era d'accordo. Ed io lo ero perché in quel momento nessuno si sarebbe immaginato una stagione completamente rivoltata dai.
La nostra stagione era finita e Gattuso era messo come traghettatore. Il senso di riempire bidoni o parametri zero o giocatori a caso tanto per prendere, non mi sembrava la cosa da fare. 

Parlare ora è troppo facile.


----------



## alcyppa (28 Febbraio 2018)

Con sta partita ci stiamo bruciando il derby comunque, arriveremo a pezzi.

Il peggio sarebbe finire il tempo regolamentare sullo 0 a 0.


----------



## uolfetto (28 Febbraio 2018)

non ho capito quelli che si stanno meravigliando delle due squadre che giocano al massimo. è la semifinale di ritorno di coppa italia mica il trofero birra moretti eh.


----------



## Garrincha (28 Febbraio 2018)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Che poi loro la prossima la giocano contro la juventus! Saranno distrutti praticamente. Non dico di non impegnarsi, ma sti ritmi sono FOLLI per questo tipo di partite. Sono ritmi che tieni se devi recuperare il risultato o se la partita ha una posta in palio fortissima e non è questo il caso



Ci sono anche Napoli Roma e Inter Milan, anche se perdono o decidono di sacrificare il turno di campionato per gli incroci potrebbe non cambiare nulla in classifica


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (28 Febbraio 2018)

alcyppa ha scritto:


> Con sta partita ci stiamo bruciando il derby comunque, arriveremo a pezzi.
> 
> Il peggio sarebbe finire il tempo regolamentare sullo 0 a 0.



Ti aspettavi che andassimo all'Olimpico contro la terza in classifica e di vincere passeggiando?
Sta partita è durissima e lo sapevamo, al derby ci penseremo da domani dai.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (28 Febbraio 2018)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Non mi sembra un giusto parametro da prendere in cosiderazione visto che è stato postato 3 giorni prima la fine del mercato e qualche ora dopo la partita vinta con la Lazio..
> 
> Piuttosto i topic di dicembre dove Fassone e Mirabelli ripetevano che non ci sarebbe stato mercato, la maggior parte era d'accordo. Ed io lo ero perché in quel momento nessuno si sarebbe immaginato una stagione completamente rivoltata dai.
> La nostra stagione era finita e Gattuso era messo come traghettatore. Il senso di riempire bidoni o parametri zero o giocatori a caso tanto per prendere, non mi sembrava la cosa da fare.
> ...



La nostra stagione é stata rivoltata dal processo di compattazione del gruppo portato avanti da Gattuso anche con la rivhiesta di non fare mercato per permettere questa opera.
Scelta direi lungimirante che ha permesso di ribaltare la stagione.

Poi che é contro la dirigenza sosterrá che é l’errore capitale e chi non é contro a prescindere che tutto sommato é stata una scelta premiante, si sa.


----------



## alcyppa (28 Febbraio 2018)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Ti aspettavi che andassimo all'Olimpico contro la terza in classifica e di vincere passeggiando?
> Sta partita è durissima e lo sapevamo, al derby ci penseremo da domani dai.



Onestamente?

L'avrei sacrificata.


----------



## Kayl (28 Febbraio 2018)

Secondo me visto come stanno giocando Gattuso sta pensando eccome al derby. Diversamente dalle precedenti due con la Lazio non stiamo cercando di imporre il nostro gioco ma andiamo di contropiede.


----------



## Roten1896 (28 Febbraio 2018)

Sempre sto Kalinic e niente Sikva


----------



## Zosimo2410 (28 Febbraio 2018)

uolfetto ha scritto:


> non ho capito quelli che si stanno meravigliando delle due squadre che giocano al massimo. è la semifinale di ritorno di coppa italia mica il trofero birra moretti eh.



Infatti.... boh!

Anni di Galliani che divideva stagione positiva da negativa in base all’ultimomposto champions ha fatto danni che ci vorranno anni per cancellarli.


----------



## malos (28 Febbraio 2018)

Ma daiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## admin (28 Febbraio 2018)

Malissimo Calhanoglu

Che ha sbagliato...


----------



## Jaqen (28 Febbraio 2018)

Ma dai sto turco


----------



## Schism75 (28 Febbraio 2018)

A che servono i giocatori veloci? A nulla, abbiamo il turco... Incredibile.


----------



## alcyppa (28 Febbraio 2018)

ma no...


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (28 Febbraio 2018)

Dio mio, come si fa a sprecare una roba simile?


----------



## Zosimo2410 (28 Febbraio 2018)

alcyppa ha scritto:


> Onestamente?
> 
> L'avrei sacrificata.



Io dovendo per forza sacrificarne una avrei sacrificato il derby tanto sempre quinti sesti arriviamo. Invece facendo risultato oghi possiamo vincere.


----------



## admin (28 Febbraio 2018)

Lì bisogna andare dritti in porta.

Sugli esterni serve gente veloce, ragazzi.


----------



## Tifo'o (28 Febbraio 2018)

Si vede che il turco non è un fenomeno.. un fuoriclasse avrebbe stoppato la palla in avanti in corsa e non come ha fatto lui.


----------



## Roten1896 (28 Febbraio 2018)

alcyppa ha scritto:


> Onestamente?
> 
> L'avrei sacrificata.



Ma dai su allora dovevi mettere 11 riserve nel Derby nei quarti e uscire

Adesso siamo a una partita dalla finale non aveva senso


----------



## MaschioAlfa (28 Febbraio 2018)

Sti maledetti telecronisti Rai ce la stanno tirando in tutti i modi...


----------



## Clarenzio (28 Febbraio 2018)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Infatti.... boh!
> 
> Anni di Galliani che divideva stagione positiva da negativa in base all’ultimomposto champions ha fatto danni che ci vorranno anni per cancellarli.



Un trofeo è un trofeo, qualcuno lo spieghi ai più giovani gallianizzati.


----------



## Konrad (28 Febbraio 2018)

Jack irritante stasera


----------



## Konrad (28 Febbraio 2018)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Un trofeo è un trofeo, qualcuno lo spieghi ai più giovani gallianizzati.



Meno male che qualcuno lo dice...si gioca sempre per vincere...SEMPRE...
La mentalità di cui tanto si parla implica che NON SI LASCIA INDIETRO NULLA


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (28 Febbraio 2018)

In avanti proprio lo zero assoluto


----------



## alcyppa (28 Febbraio 2018)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Ma dai su allora dovevi mettere 11 riserve nel Derby nei quarti e uscire
> 
> Adesso siamo a una partita dalla finale non aveva senso



Non intendo buttarla, ma fare un turnover non esagerato.


----------



## admin (28 Febbraio 2018)

Davanti non riusciamo a creare nulla.


----------



## alcyppa (28 Febbraio 2018)

Malissimo


----------



## admin (28 Febbraio 2018)

Meno male che non s'è buttato per terra sto Parolo.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (28 Febbraio 2018)

Konrad ha scritto:


> Meno male che qualcuno lo dice...si gioca sempre per vincere...SEMPRE...
> La mentalità di cui tanto si parla implica che NON SI LASCIA INDIETRO NULLA



Esatto.


----------



## Roten1896 (28 Febbraio 2018)

alcyppa ha scritto:


> Non intendo buttarla, ma fare un turnover non esagerato.



Arrivati a questo punto o fai turnover completo o non lo fai proprio


----------



## Clarenzio (28 Febbraio 2018)

bambola


----------



## Sotiris (28 Febbraio 2018)

Simone Inzaghi è un allenatore superiore a Di Francesco, per questo la Roma, che è superiore alla Lazio come rosa, ci ha messo meno in difficoltà di quanto stanno facendo loro.

Onore a Simone Inzaghi perché sulla carta ha una rosa inferiore a quella del Milan.

Ovviamente giudizi relativi e opinioni personali.


----------



## malos (28 Febbraio 2018)

Bonaventura leeeeento


----------



## MaschioAlfa (28 Febbraio 2018)

Se non si danno una svegliata generalizzata.... La vedo molto ooo dura


----------



## Zosimo2410 (28 Febbraio 2018)

Il nervoso che prende quando la partita entra nel vivo e tua moglie decide di consumare la batteria della scopa elettrica girandoti intorno.....


----------



## Schism75 (28 Febbraio 2018)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Non mi sembra un giusto parametro da prendere in cosiderazione visto che è stato postato 3 giorni prima la fine del mercato e qualche ora dopo la partita vinta con la Lazio..
> 
> Piuttosto i topic di dicembre dove Fassone e Mirabelli ripetevano che non ci sarebbe stato mercato, la maggior parte era d'accordo. Ed io lo ero perché in quel momento nessuno si sarebbe immaginato una stagione completamente rivoltata dai.
> La nostra stagione era finita e Gattuso era messo come traghettatore. Il senso di riempire bidoni o parametri zero o giocatori a caso tanto per prendere, non mi sembrava la cosa da fare.
> ...



Sono stato tra i pochi a non essere assolutamente d'accordo, ritenendo le motizioni date come una scusa alla Galliani, di quei tempi in cui attendevamo i fuoriclasse "entusiasmo" e "amalgama". Compattare la rosa non avrebbe creato una mezzala sinistra e un esterno veloce che sapesse saltare l'uomo e far ripartire la squadra, lacune presenti già da fine agosto. L'ho scritto a sfinimento. Ma tant'è. Giusamente i soldi non sono i miei, però se iniziamo con la motivazione della stanchezza, perchè non possiamo fare un turnover adeguato, beh alla luce di quanto sopra scritto la ritengo una motivazione non accettabile.


----------



## admin (28 Febbraio 2018)

Ma tu guarda sto Stracoscia che culo


----------



## Konrad (28 Febbraio 2018)

mAMMA MIA CHE OCCASIONE PER CALABRIAAAAAA


----------



## Roten1896 (28 Febbraio 2018)

Troppo forte stracoscia


----------



## MaschioAlfa (28 Febbraio 2018)

Noooooooooo


----------



## Zenos (28 Febbraio 2018)

Quanto amo Calabria


----------



## malos (28 Febbraio 2018)

Ma porca....


----------



## alcyppa (28 Febbraio 2018)

Noooo daiiii


----------



## vitrich86 (28 Febbraio 2018)

nooooooooooooo ma piazzala


----------



## Now i'm here (28 Febbraio 2018)

stracoscia


----------



## Clarenzio (28 Febbraio 2018)

Non la devono passare a Rodriguez, è una chiavica


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (28 Febbraio 2018)

Se la dava in mezzo invece di tirare era gol sicuro


----------



## Jaqen (28 Febbraio 2018)

Alla fine, l'azione più pericolosa è nostra...


----------



## Zosimo2410 (28 Febbraio 2018)

Davidino...... dai che potevi purgare l’Olimpico ancora una volta!


----------



## JohnDoe (28 Febbraio 2018)

che sfortuna....


----------



## Tifo'o (28 Febbraio 2018)

E figurati se fa due gol questo


----------



## DavidGoffin (28 Febbraio 2018)

Che pirla Calabria, ma alla fine ha fatto bene xkè se l'avesse passata sarebbe stato fuorigioco


----------



## __king george__ (28 Febbraio 2018)

èvabbè...non possiamo chiedergli un gol a partita...


----------



## Jaqen (28 Febbraio 2018)

Ma come si fa a dare un giallo del genere?


----------



## Zenos (28 Febbraio 2018)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> E figurati se fa due gol questo



Il miglior terzino italiano.


----------



## DavidGoffin (28 Febbraio 2018)

Non era da giallo


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (28 Febbraio 2018)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Ma come si fa a dare un giallo del genere?


Me lo chiedo anche io


----------



## Sotiris (28 Febbraio 2018)

era fallo di Immobile ed ha ammonito Romagnoli.


----------



## vitrich86 (28 Febbraio 2018)

ma se era mano..bha


----------



## Schism75 (28 Febbraio 2018)

non si stancano mai questi :S


----------



## Konrad (28 Febbraio 2018)

Cartellino giallo allucinante


----------



## Dexter (28 Febbraio 2018)

Grazie Calabria, eravamo già in finale se appoggiavi in mezzo visto che sei un terzinaccio e basta che la deve mettere in area, invece no, tiriamo perchè hai fatto gol la scorsa giornata di campionato. Grazie.


----------



## Clarenzio (28 Febbraio 2018)

doppio giallo inventato per Kessie e Romagna


----------



## jacky (28 Febbraio 2018)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> Simone Inzaghi è un allenatore superiore a Di Francesco, per questo la Roma, che è superiore alla Lazio come rosa, ci ha messo meno in difficoltà di quanto stanno facendo loro.
> 
> Onore a Simone Inzaghi perché sulla carta ha una rosa inferiore a quella del Milan.
> 
> Ovviamente giudizi relativi e opinioni personali.



È un grandissimo allenatore... Mi piace tanto perché osa e rischia, ma fa sempre giocare le sue squadre.

Troppo facile dire ha Milinkovic e Immobile. Quelli li fa rendere lui. Molti li ha scoperti e li fa rendere lui, anche sto Marusic è buono.

C'è chi non fa vedere la porta a Candreva e Perisic tanto per dire, che in mano a qualcun altro erano fenomenali.


----------



## Sotiris (28 Febbraio 2018)

Immobile giocatore ignorante all'ennesima.


----------



## Jaqen (28 Febbraio 2018)

Quanto odio Immobile


----------



## JohnDoe (28 Febbraio 2018)

Borini al posto di Rodriguez !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DavidGoffin (28 Febbraio 2018)

Se cominciasse ad ammonire anche loro magari...


----------



## BossKilla7 (28 Febbraio 2018)

Ma quando sfiancano sti lazziesi


----------



## vitrich86 (28 Febbraio 2018)

noooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Zenos (28 Febbraio 2018)

Piede fatato Chalanoglu


----------



## admin (28 Febbraio 2018)

Madonna santa sto turco


----------



## Konrad (28 Febbraio 2018)

Ma noooooooooooo......Calhaaaaaaaaaaaaaa....


----------



## alcyppa (28 Febbraio 2018)

Ma basta


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (28 Febbraio 2018)

Sto turco ha rotto i maroni, non ne becca una


----------



## Roten1896 (28 Febbraio 2018)

Ma vedessi una volta la porta


----------



## admin (28 Febbraio 2018)

Ma come si fa?


----------



## Now i'm here (28 Febbraio 2018)

ma quante occasioni stiamo lasciando lì ? ma porc....


----------



## Schism75 (28 Febbraio 2018)

Non prende mai la porta questo. MAI.


----------



## DavidGoffin (28 Febbraio 2018)

Maledetti ciabattoni


----------



## Jaqen (28 Febbraio 2018)

Vabbé, continuiamo a buttare via occasioni.


----------



## Tifo'o (28 Febbraio 2018)

Ma cosa fai...


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (28 Febbraio 2018)

Non segniamo piu


----------



## JohnDoe (28 Febbraio 2018)

ma cosa fa Chalanoglu ?????????????


----------



## __king george__ (28 Febbraio 2018)

questo piede telecomandato del turco io non l'ho ancora mai visto comunque...


----------



## Ruuddil23 (28 Febbraio 2018)

Ma roba da pazzi sto turco


----------



## Tifo'o (28 Febbraio 2018)

Ci servono due esterni forti il prossimo anno.


----------



## Konrad (28 Febbraio 2018)

Voglio in campo "talismano" Borini


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (28 Febbraio 2018)

Cutrone male fin ora


----------



## JohnDoe (28 Febbraio 2018)

Konrad ha scritto:


> Voglio in campo "talismano" Borini



anche io ! Borini al posto di Rodriguez !


----------



## Dexter (28 Febbraio 2018)

Stanno TUTTI giocando per loro stessi. Sto impazzendo.


----------



## JohnDoe (28 Febbraio 2018)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Cutrone male fin ora



Cutrone e un ataccante tipo Jardel che non fa mai niente pero e sempre li e forse fa il gol.


----------



## Schism75 (28 Febbraio 2018)

C'è da dire che Cutrone sta giocando molto isolato davanti contro 3 centrali. Non è facilisima la partita. Però De Vrij lo sta soffrendo.


----------



## Roten1896 (28 Febbraio 2018)

Se proprio deve entrare Kalinic lo cambierei con Calhanoglu


----------



## Zosimo2410 (28 Febbraio 2018)

Occhio a Felipe Anderson dalla panchina...


----------



## Now i'm here (28 Febbraio 2018)

suso e bonaventura spettatori non paganti, ma già da domenica sera con la roma. 

svegliaaaaaaa


----------



## Roten1896 (28 Febbraio 2018)

Che asiniiiiii


----------



## MaschioAlfa (28 Febbraio 2018)

Aaaahahahqhahah


----------



## Now i'm here (28 Febbraio 2018)

altro 4 contro 3 buttato nel cesso.


----------



## alcyppa (28 Febbraio 2018)

Fuori Cutrone dai


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (28 Febbraio 2018)

Cutrone come tecnica proprio zero comunque. Peccato


----------



## ignaxio (28 Febbraio 2018)

ma come fanno a sbagliare sempre l'ultimo passaggioooooo


----------



## Schism75 (28 Febbraio 2018)

Ma dagliela bene sta palla!


----------



## vitrich86 (28 Febbraio 2018)

vabbè cutrone dorme


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (28 Febbraio 2018)

Vabbè


----------



## Zenos (28 Febbraio 2018)

Fuori Cutrone non ce la fa piu


----------



## DavidGoffin (28 Febbraio 2018)

Le occasioni migliori le abbiamo avute e buttate noi


----------



## admin (28 Febbraio 2018)

Ma quanti gol ci stiamo mangiando?


----------



## Schism75 (28 Febbraio 2018)

Cambi non ne facciamo?


----------



## Sotiris (28 Febbraio 2018)

Rodriguez da terzino è un Kaladze, non capisco chi si aspettava un Serginho.


----------



## malos (28 Febbraio 2018)

Abbiamo i nostri limiti ma comunque ad ora meglio noi.


----------



## Schism75 (28 Febbraio 2018)

La Lazio ha comprato Ramos?


----------



## Cenzo (28 Febbraio 2018)

A questo punto a chi segna vince, difficile vedere due gol


----------



## Roten1896 (28 Febbraio 2018)

Più che le energie sprecate credo che rimpiangeremo le occasioni fallite


----------



## alcyppa (28 Febbraio 2018)

Basta Cutrone, non è la sua partita questa


----------



## admin (28 Febbraio 2018)

Entra Kalimero, fuori Cutrone


----------



## MaschioAlfa (28 Febbraio 2018)

Kalinic... Facciamo una bella macumba


----------



## Zenos (28 Febbraio 2018)

La mummia in campo


----------



## Zosimo2410 (28 Febbraio 2018)

Schism75 ha scritto:


> Cambi non ne facciamo?




Manca probabilmente ancora quasi 1h di partita. Bisogna amministrare i cambi


----------



## alcyppa (28 Febbraio 2018)

Ma lo tiriamo fuori sto giallo?


----------



## Tifo'o (28 Febbraio 2018)

Basta che non si ai supplementari..


----------



## MaschioAlfa (28 Febbraio 2018)

Kalinic la mette


----------



## Tifo'o (28 Febbraio 2018)

Il fidanzato di Ronaldo oh proprio non viene tenuto in considerazione.


----------



## vitrich86 (28 Febbraio 2018)

che protagonista rocchi


----------



## admin (28 Febbraio 2018)

Ma che ha fatto Calabria?


----------



## alcyppa (28 Febbraio 2018)

Cosa?


----------



## Schism75 (28 Febbraio 2018)

ridicolo.


----------



## Zenos (28 Febbraio 2018)

Immobile che cade dopo 10 secondi. Rocchi prepara il piatto per i gobbi.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (28 Febbraio 2018)

Partita pilotata.....


----------



## malos (28 Febbraio 2018)

Mah


----------



## Ruuddil23 (28 Febbraio 2018)

Che sciocchezza Calabria!


----------



## alcyppa (28 Febbraio 2018)

Arbitro maledetto


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (28 Febbraio 2018)

Quanto odio immobile, simulatore schifoso


----------



## Sotiris (28 Febbraio 2018)

Rocchi ha deciso che l'avversario migliore per i ladri è la Lazio.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (28 Febbraio 2018)

Seeeee vabbé... che fallo é?

Ridicolo


----------



## Boomer (28 Febbraio 2018)

Complotto. Vergogna.


----------



## Now i'm here (28 Febbraio 2018)

quanto odio immobile.


----------



## Konrad (28 Febbraio 2018)

Decisione scandalosa dell'arbitro...fallo inesistente...commento RAI sempre più pietoso e smaccatamente laziale


----------



## Roten1896 (28 Febbraio 2018)

Sto Rocchi


----------



## DavidGoffin (28 Febbraio 2018)

immobile mi è sempre piaciuto come giocatore ma comincio ad odiarlo
[MENTION=1939]DavidGoffin[/MENTION] alla prossima parola censurata finisce nel frigo una settimana basta


----------



## Tifo'o (28 Febbraio 2018)

Immobile quello che in Nazionale non fa nulla.


----------



## JohnDoe (28 Febbraio 2018)

che scandalo ....


----------



## MaschioAlfa (28 Febbraio 2018)

Maledetto sia rocchi


----------



## Jaqen (28 Febbraio 2018)

Vergogna. I gobbi hanno chiesto la Lazio in finale?


----------



## Schism75 (28 Febbraio 2018)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Manca probabilmente ancora quasi 1h di partita. Bisogna amministrare i cambi



Beh ok ne abbiamo 3 da fare...


----------



## admin (28 Febbraio 2018)

Ma sto Rocchi è parente a quello che giocava con la Lazio?


----------



## Roten1896 (28 Febbraio 2018)

Malaventura


----------



## Sotiris (28 Febbraio 2018)

arbitraggio indirizzato dal 46' in poi.


----------



## Underhill84 (28 Febbraio 2018)

arbitraggio scandaloso. gestione falli, gialli a senso unico. imbarazzante


----------



## Zenos (28 Febbraio 2018)

E quando torniamo in porta con la mummia funzionale


----------



## Tifo'o (28 Febbraio 2018)

Mi sa che finisce ai supplementari e finisce tutto come nel 2012


----------



## koti (28 Febbraio 2018)

Non ce la facciamo a finirla in 11 mi sa.


----------



## Roten1896 (28 Febbraio 2018)

Entrato kalinic non abbiamo mai più passato la metà campo


----------



## Dexter (28 Febbraio 2018)

Si stanno buttando per terra ogni azione e puntualmente l'arbitro fischia e ammonisce ahahahhahaha


----------



## alcyppa (28 Febbraio 2018)

Bravo alessio


----------



## Jaqen (28 Febbraio 2018)

Rigore dai Rocchi


----------



## Zenos (28 Febbraio 2018)

Con Kalinic si abbassa il baricentro.Assurdo


----------



## Tifo'o (28 Febbraio 2018)

Che bestia Romagnoli


----------



## Roten1896 (28 Febbraio 2018)

Certo che 3 ammoniti quasi senza fallo


----------



## Cenzo (28 Febbraio 2018)

La vedo male, ho brutte sensazioni


----------



## Schism75 (28 Febbraio 2018)

la lazio sta meglio di noi in questo momento.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (28 Febbraio 2018)

Doveva scoppiare loro, siamo scoppiati noi


----------



## Now i'm here (28 Febbraio 2018)

fuori suso dentro borini dai, stiamo giocando in 10.


----------



## ignaxio (28 Febbraio 2018)

Dai daiiii


----------



## MaschioAlfa (28 Febbraio 2018)

Ci vuole un miracolo per passare il turno


----------



## Zenos (28 Febbraio 2018)

Grande Davide


----------



## Jaqen (28 Febbraio 2018)

Con Kalinic ci siamo abbassati, non teniamo una palla, non gestiamo un pallone... ma Cutrone deve migliorare....


----------



## Schism75 (28 Febbraio 2018)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Entrato kalinic non abbiamo mai più passato la metà campo



lo stavo notando. 2 spizzate tutte e due le palle a loro.


----------



## DavidGoffin (28 Febbraio 2018)

Servono 2 attaccanti ora


----------



## Tifo'o (28 Febbraio 2018)

Ma sto kalimero? Sembra di giocar ein 10


----------



## BossKilla7 (28 Febbraio 2018)

Con kalinic e suso giochiamo in 9. Speriamo solo di non arrivare ai supplementari


----------



## malos (28 Febbraio 2018)

Gli interisti che faranno il tifo per lo 0-0. Maledetti.


----------



## Roten1896 (28 Febbraio 2018)

MaschioAlfa ha scritto:


> Ci vuole un miracolo per passare il turno



Più che un miracolo ci vuole un goal


----------



## Zenos (28 Febbraio 2018)

Rino un po' di coraggio dai


----------



## alcyppa (28 Febbraio 2018)

Kessie che giochicchia ridendo per darla a calabria.

Probabilmente manco è stanco.
Mostruoso.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (28 Febbraio 2018)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Entrato kalinic non abbiamo mai più passato la metà campo



Ma dai!

Se su unlancio da dietro ha appena fatto una sponda che ha fatt salire tutta la squadra e Bonaventura é entrato palla al piede in area grazie all’azione creata da Kalinic.

Non piace ok, ma non si puó criticare sottolineando cose contarrie a quello vhe é.

Piuttosto vedo che siamo (e sono) stanchi.

Un giocatore veloce e fresco puó fare la differenza.


----------



## Jaqen (28 Febbraio 2018)

Daje. E ora vai Leo...


----------



## Tifo'o (28 Febbraio 2018)

Il Derby finirà col solito pareggino ho questa sensazione..


----------



## __king george__ (28 Febbraio 2018)

non possiamo pretendere che Cutrone si prenda sempre sulle spalle la squadra tutte le partite...gli acquisti nel reparto offensivo sono tutti sbagliati c'è poco da girarci intorno....


----------



## jacky (28 Febbraio 2018)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Doveva scoppiare loro, siamo scoppiati noi



Non ha fatto un cambio Gattuso, purtroppo ha predicato bene ("tutti devono essere importanti") e razzolato male visto che la squadra ha creato 1 palla gol.

Io avrei fatto un po' di turnover inserendo almeno 2-3 di questi: Montolivo, Kalinic, Borini, Silva.

Ci possiamo incavolare quanto vogliamo, ma sti ragazzi non sono robot. Due partite in quattro giorni a Roma non le puoi giocare al 100%.

La fortuna di settimana scorsa è stata quella di aver giocato con il Ludo in casa.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (28 Febbraio 2018)

Non segneremo mai. O perdiamo o andiamo ai rigori


----------



## Jaqen (28 Febbraio 2018)

Ma Seedorf ha lanciato una maledizione nel calciare i calci d'angolo? Boh, non siamo mai pericolosi


----------



## jacky (28 Febbraio 2018)

alcyppa ha scritto:


> Kessie che giochicchia ridendo per darla a calabria.
> 
> Probabilmente manco è stanco.
> Mostruoso.



Stasera avrebbe potuto fare molto molto di più. Ma ha una sufficienza nel giocare che penso non si toglierà mai.
È proprio la sua indole.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (28 Febbraio 2018)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Non segneremo mai. O perdiamo o andiamo ai rigori



Magari andare ai rigori !

Con la Lazio sarebbe un successo.


----------



## Zenos (28 Febbraio 2018)

Kalinicccc


----------



## MaschioAlfa (28 Febbraio 2018)

Maledetto ooo kalinic


----------



## admin (28 Febbraio 2018)

Ma dove vai Kalimero


----------



## Sotiris (28 Febbraio 2018)

Quanto odio Kalinic


----------



## alcyppa (28 Febbraio 2018)

Madonna Kalinic...


----------



## Roten1896 (28 Febbraio 2018)

Cosa fa kalimero


----------



## Schism75 (28 Febbraio 2018)

mamma mia kalinic


----------



## Jaqen (28 Febbraio 2018)

Oh, Kalinic si è fatto vedere


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (28 Febbraio 2018)

Che cesso Kalinic, mamma mia. Poteva rischiare Silva


----------



## Konrad (28 Febbraio 2018)

T-A-L-I-S-M-A-N-O Borini...


----------



## Jaqen (28 Febbraio 2018)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Cosa fa kalimero



Ma no, sei tu che sei poco obiettivo


----------



## Pit96 (28 Febbraio 2018)

Ma sto Kalinic? 
Mamma mia...


----------



## admin (28 Febbraio 2018)

Bravissimo Bonaventura qui


----------



## alcyppa (28 Febbraio 2018)

Dai buttiamola dentro e torniamo a casa


----------



## MaschioAlfa (28 Febbraio 2018)

Pompa li jack pompali


----------



## Jaqen (28 Febbraio 2018)

Jack


----------



## Zenos (28 Febbraio 2018)

E metti borini


----------



## DavidGoffin (28 Febbraio 2018)

Cominciano a essere stanchi anche loro e spesso diventano vulnerabili, adesso sono nervi


----------



## Sotiris (28 Febbraio 2018)

Kalinic sta stuprando la maglia n. 7 di Sheva più di R. Oliveira, che almeno era veloce


----------



## MaschioAlfa (28 Febbraio 2018)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Più che un miracolo ci vuole un goal



Appunto.... Con kalinic


----------



## Schism75 (28 Febbraio 2018)

io metterei Montolivo e Borini che sono abbastanza in forma.


----------



## Tifo'o (28 Febbraio 2018)

Kalimero che vergogna


----------



## admin (28 Febbraio 2018)

Anche oggi nulla da dire a Rino. Ha preparato benissimo pure questo.

Fossimo stati più precisi sotto porta a quest'ora l'avremmo già chiusa.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (28 Febbraio 2018)

Quanto son ridicoli i telecronisti, è da inizio partita che dicono che siamo letali nelle ripartenze, quando non ne abbiamo azzeccata mezza a sto giro


----------



## Jaqen (28 Febbraio 2018)

Abbiamo avuto due grandissime occasioni, la Lazio alla fine, non ha fatto nulla di davvero pericoloso.


----------



## Tifo'o (28 Febbraio 2018)

Si va ai supplementari..


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (28 Febbraio 2018)

Suso comunque a ritmi elevati è imbarazzante proprio


----------



## admin (28 Febbraio 2018)

Super Bonucci


----------



## alcyppa (28 Febbraio 2018)

Kalinic è proprio stupido


----------



## Schism75 (28 Febbraio 2018)

Ma Kalinic non lo può fare uscire? Indegno.


----------



## Roten1896 (28 Febbraio 2018)

Rocchi è proprio un pezz0 di m


----------



## Konrad (28 Febbraio 2018)

Ma Rocchi è il cognato di Immobile? A ogni tuffo è fallo...


----------



## Sotiris (28 Febbraio 2018)

Biglia nettamente sulla palla, M.Savic fallo per trattenuta del pallone.


----------



## Jaqen (28 Febbraio 2018)

Ma perché?


----------



## BossKilla7 (28 Febbraio 2018)

Che palle lo sapevo. Arriviamo al derby spompati


----------



## Schism75 (28 Febbraio 2018)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Abbiamo avuto due grandissime occasioni, la Lazio alla fine, non ha fatto nulla di davvero pericoloso.



3, perchè il passaggio di Bonaventura per Cutrone da solo poteva essere con più qualità e poteva permettergli di battere da meno di 16 metri.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (28 Febbraio 2018)

Bella punizione “top-player”.


----------



## admin (28 Febbraio 2018)

Fiuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## Now i'm here (28 Febbraio 2018)

ma in che condizioni fisiche ci arriviamo con l'arsenal ?  maledetto calendario.


----------



## Schism75 (28 Febbraio 2018)

Ma come si fanno a sbagliare palloni così.


----------



## alcyppa (28 Febbraio 2018)

Lo sapevo che si finiva ai supplementari


----------



## Lambro (28 Febbraio 2018)

kalinic entrato male stavolta sempre anticipato santiddio


----------



## Zosimo2410 (28 Febbraio 2018)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Che palle lo sapevo. Arriviamo al derby spompati



Ma chissenefrega del derby!
Portiamo a casa la finale!


----------



## MaschioAlfa (28 Febbraio 2018)

Mamma cosa ha fatto hakannn


----------



## DavidGoffin (28 Febbraio 2018)

Ohhhhhh era ora!!!


----------



## alcyppa (28 Febbraio 2018)

Toh, un giallo miracolo.
Bravo calha


----------



## Jaqen (28 Febbraio 2018)

Bravo Hakan, ma quanto lento è?


----------



## Zosimo2410 (28 Febbraio 2018)

Chalanoglu che strappo al 92’


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (28 Febbraio 2018)

Troppo lento il turco, doveva scappare via


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (28 Febbraio 2018)

Che palle.. supplementari..


----------



## Konrad (28 Febbraio 2018)

Dai che la mettiamo


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (28 Febbraio 2018)

Che numero Chala, non salta l'uomo


----------



## BossKilla7 (28 Febbraio 2018)

Hahaha che pollo sto arbitro


----------



## Schism75 (28 Febbraio 2018)

Si ma fallo un cambio ora però.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (28 Febbraio 2018)

Dimmi te se dobbiamo fare i supplementare proprio prima del derby...


----------



## Zenos (28 Febbraio 2018)

Quello che voleva Rocchi...spompare la Lazio altri 30 min


----------



## Tifo'o (28 Febbraio 2018)

Se perdiamo il Derby addio Cl per davvero comunque


----------



## Jaqen (28 Febbraio 2018)

Ma quanto piange sta Lazietta?


----------



## vitrich86 (28 Febbraio 2018)

siamo morti di stanchezza...ringhio devi fare un altro cambio... ho il timore che questi supplementari li pagheremo a caro prezzo


----------



## Roten1896 (28 Febbraio 2018)

Va beh era scontato che non avremmo sfruttato il vantaggio del gol in trasferta


----------



## Boomer (28 Febbraio 2018)

Grande partita comunque.


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (28 Febbraio 2018)

Arriviamo al derby morti... come se non bastasse poi abbiamo l’arsenal.. 
sti calendari fanno pena... la lega vuole farci arrivare alla sfida contro l’arsenal morti.. mah


----------



## Kaw (28 Febbraio 2018)

E te pareva, supplementari


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (28 Febbraio 2018)

Madonna che balle però, odio i supplementari mettessero direttamente i rigori


----------



## Zosimo2410 (28 Febbraio 2018)

Il miglior attacco della serie A in 180’ zero virgola zero...

Anche questa é crescita


----------



## JohnDoe (28 Febbraio 2018)

io resto al mio parere che abbiamo consumato energia per una coppeta inutile.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (28 Febbraio 2018)

Eccolo là immancabile, il culo dell'Inter.


----------



## BossKilla7 (28 Febbraio 2018)

Ora però o si vince o si vince.


----------



## malos (28 Febbraio 2018)

Madonna santa che du maroni il peggior scenario.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (28 Febbraio 2018)

C'è la fissa con sto derby..... Manco fossimo interisti che vivono le stagioni solo ed esclusivamente per il derby....


----------



## Zosimo2410 (28 Febbraio 2018)

DeviLInsideMe ha scritto:


> Arriviamo al derby morti... come se non bastasse poi abbiamo l’arsenal..
> sti calendari fanno pena... la lega vuole farci arrivare alla sfida contro l’arsenal morti.. mah



Ma godetevi una partita alla volta, poi a quelle dopo ci si pensa.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (28 Febbraio 2018)

Difensivamente ora siamo spettacolari, ma davanti sempre fatica.


----------



## alcyppa (28 Febbraio 2018)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Se perdiamo il Derby addio Cl per davvero comunque



Lo perdiamo, ci arriviamo spompati.

E scommetto che ridaremo entusiasmo agli sfigati che poi riusciranno ad arrivare in CL


----------



## MaschioAlfa (28 Febbraio 2018)

Turnover al derby... Dentro montolivo abate e zapata che la mette al 97


----------



## Roten1896 (28 Febbraio 2018)

Il Milan è rinato da una vittoria ai tempi supplementari. Speriamo di non fermarci qui.


----------



## Sotiris (28 Febbraio 2018)

siamo una delle squadre più giovani, veramente ci preoccupiamo della tenuta fisica?

finalmente abbiamo una squadra con le p...., altro che stanchezza.

la Lazio ha veramente un ottimo allenatore e corrono come dannati, noi l'abbiamo lasciata a zero gol in 180 minuti.

siamo pronti per Inter e Arsenal.


----------



## mark (28 Febbraio 2018)

MaschioAlfa ha scritto:


> C'è la fissa con sto derby..... Manco fossimo interisti che vivono le stagioni solo ed esclusivamente per il derby....



Beh se perdi il Derbi sei fuori dalla champions.. vedi te se è importante o no


----------



## uolfetto (28 Febbraio 2018)

ma basta con sta lagna del calendario, tutte le squadre forti giocano tante partite ravvicinate


----------



## Zosimo2410 (28 Febbraio 2018)

JohnDoe ha scritto:


> io resto al mio parere che abbiamo consumato energia per una coppeta inutile.



Sará utile fare 3 punti in piú in campionato....

Se non lo sai il Napoli é avanti novantanovemila punti.


----------



## Clarenzio (28 Febbraio 2018)

E godetevi la partita mamma mia


----------



## Schism75 (28 Febbraio 2018)

Comunque Kalinic male male. E dal contropiede del turco, che andava a 2 all'ora, ecco il perchè si chiedono esterni veloci.


----------



## DrHouse (28 Febbraio 2018)

Davanti male male oggi.

A inizio ripresa anche dietro sembravamo una banda.

La Lazio ha giocato nettamente meglio, noi abbiamo fatto poco e quello che abbiamo fatto davanti lo abbiamo sciupato come pivelli.


----------



## Sotiris (28 Febbraio 2018)

MaschioAlfa ha scritto:


> C'è la fissa con sto derby..... Manco fossimo interisti che vivono le stagioni solo ed esclusivamente per il derby....



ma appunto, basta con 'sto derby.


----------



## BossKilla7 (28 Febbraio 2018)

MaschioAlfa ha scritto:


> Turnover al derby... Dentro montolivo abate e zapata che la mette al 97



Sarebbe da festeggiare con un'orgia in piazza Duomo


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (28 Febbraio 2018)

MaschioAlfa ha scritto:


> C'è la fissa con sto derby..... Manco fossimo interisti che vivono le stagioni solo ed esclusivamente per il derby....



Vincere il derby vuol dire andare in corsa pienissima champion, con la roma che le buscherà dal napoli e la lazio che verrà fermata dalla juve


----------



## Victorss (28 Febbraio 2018)

É durissima ragazzi.. Il peggior scenario possibile i supplementari.. Al derby saremo distrutti..


----------



## er piscio de gatto (28 Febbraio 2018)

alcyppa ha scritto:


> Con sta partita ci stiamo bruciando il derby comunque, arriveremo a pezzi.
> 
> Il peggio sarebbe finire il tempo regolamentare sullo 0 a 0.



Tac


----------



## Zosimo2410 (28 Febbraio 2018)

mark ha scritto:


> Beh se perdi il Derbi sei fuori dalla champions.. vedi te se è importante o no



Ma chissenefrega della qualificazione in champions, se viene bene se non viene bene lo stesso.

Giochiamo le partite che abbiamo, non quelle vhe magari, forse, potremo fare.


----------



## ignaxio (28 Febbraio 2018)

DeviLInsideMe ha scritto:


> Arriviamo al derby morti... come se non bastasse poi abbiamo l’arsenal..
> sti calendari fanno pena... la lega vuole farci arrivare alla sfida contro l’arsenal morti.. mah



Beh, non penso che al sorteggio avessero previsto milan lazio e milan arsenal dai


----------



## Darren Marshall (28 Febbraio 2018)

I supplementari non ci volevano in vista di domenica.


----------



## Lambro (28 Febbraio 2018)

buonissima partita contro una squadra non solo fortissima ma in grande forma.

e le ripartenze ci sono state eccome, calhanoglu solo davanti al portiere 2 volte (in una sbaglia il controllo nell'altra tira sbilenco), calabria tiro parato, cutrone tiro contrastato.
la lazie nel secondo tempo non ha combinato niente pur dando sempre l'idea di grande pericolosita', ma noi abbiamo controllato benissimo.
siamo veramente una Squadra ora.


----------



## Tifo'o (28 Febbraio 2018)

Kalimero una vergnogna ed Silva è proprio finito nel dimenticatoio


----------



## JohnDoe (28 Febbraio 2018)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> E godetevi la partita mamma mia



il Milan non ha mai giocato per vincere la Coppa Italia...o ti sei dimenticato questo ? non dico che la partita non e bella dico solo che il Milan deve lottare in Europa e per arrivare in Europa.voi volete solo batere la Juve in finale Coppa Italia , a me questo non interesa.


----------



## alcyppa (28 Febbraio 2018)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Tac



Già...


----------



## Zosimo2410 (28 Febbraio 2018)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> E godetevi la partita mamma mia



Esatto!


----------



## BossKilla7 (28 Febbraio 2018)

DrHouse ha scritto:


> Davanti male male oggi.
> 
> A inizio ripresa anche dietro sembravamo una banda.
> 
> La Lazio ha giocato nettamente meglio, noi abbiamo fatto poco e quello che abbiamo fatto davanti lo abbiamo sciupato come pivelli.


0 tiri in porta nel secondo tempo la squadra ipergalattica che ha giocato meglio


----------



## Roten1896 (28 Febbraio 2018)

mark ha scritto:


> Beh se perdi il Derbi sei fuori dalla champions.. vedi te se è importante o no



Non siamo fuori dalla CL per il derby ma per i punti persi all'andata


----------



## ignaxio (28 Febbraio 2018)

si può sopprimere sto commento televisivo?


----------



## AndrasWave (28 Febbraio 2018)

Le squadre che si credono forti e con le palle schiantano l'Inter anche dopo aver giocato 120 minuti in una semifinale di coppa Italia.


----------



## admin (28 Febbraio 2018)

I supplementari non credo che rappresenteranno un problema per il derby. L'Inter gioca a ritmi bassissimi.


----------



## Schism75 (28 Febbraio 2018)

Biglia laggiù mi sembra di esser tornati ai tempi di Montella.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (28 Febbraio 2018)

La Champions è IMPOSSIBILE. e mica lo dico io... Lo diceva il 95 per cento del forum e della popolazione mondiale.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (28 Febbraio 2018)

Con kalinic dentro e la partita ancora da sbloccare credo che non abbiamo più vinto una partita tipo da 3 mesi. Chissà se ce la faremo a sto giro


----------



## ignaxio (28 Febbraio 2018)

quando sento la RAI rimpiengo il buon vecchio duo Caressa-Bergomi


----------



## admin (28 Febbraio 2018)

Ecco sto Lukaku è pericoloso con la squadra stanca.


----------



## Roten1896 (28 Febbraio 2018)

Solo io sono preoccupato per i 3 ammoniti di stasera piuttosto che per sto derby del cavolo?


----------



## Schism75 (28 Febbraio 2018)

mamma mia.


----------



## admin (28 Febbraio 2018)

Enorme Bonucci


----------



## Schism75 (28 Febbraio 2018)

kalinic fallo uscire!!!!


----------



## Zosimo2410 (28 Febbraio 2018)

Certo che loro con Lukaku e Anderson hanno messo due missili


----------



## Tifo'o (28 Febbraio 2018)

Ma sto Lukaku? Sembra uscito da Alien vs Predator


----------



## Sotiris (28 Febbraio 2018)

a me del derby in questo momento non frega un c....


----------



## malos (28 Febbraio 2018)

ignaxio ha scritto:


> si può sopprimere sto commento televisivo?



si io ho tolto l'audio.


----------



## Jaqen (28 Febbraio 2018)

Ma no raga, siamo poco obiettivi su Kalinic.


----------



## DavidGoffin (28 Febbraio 2018)

Da una parte entrano Felipe Anderson e lukaku dall altra kalinic e montolivo


----------



## admin (28 Febbraio 2018)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ma sto Lukaku? Sembra uscito da Alien vs Predator



Ahahahhahahaa è vero


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (28 Febbraio 2018)

Più che del derby io penso alla sfida contro l’Arsenal raga


----------



## Clarenzio (28 Febbraio 2018)

malos ha scritto:


> si io ho tolto l'audio.



Idem


----------



## Zosimo2410 (28 Febbraio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Enorme Bonucci



Concordo.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (28 Febbraio 2018)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> a me del derby in questo momento non frega un c....



Siamo in due


----------



## Tifo'o (28 Febbraio 2018)

Kalimero non ha nulla a che fare con questa squadra.. che razza di bidone


----------



## DavidGoffin (28 Febbraio 2018)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ma sto Lukaku? Sembra uscito da Alien vs Predator


Ahahahsh sempre detto ankio


----------



## Roten1896 (28 Febbraio 2018)

Montolivo non lo avrei messo perché se vai ai rigori lo sbaglia sicuro


----------



## Zenos (28 Febbraio 2018)

Suso sparito


----------



## admin (28 Febbraio 2018)

Bravo Alessio


----------



## Schism75 (28 Febbraio 2018)

Il turco è scoppiato. Dai con Borini


----------



## Clarenzio (28 Febbraio 2018)

Abbiamo la coppia centrale più forte d'Italia, non ce n'è


----------



## admin (28 Febbraio 2018)

Ahia

Montolivo per Kessie


----------



## MaschioAlfa (28 Febbraio 2018)

Entra motorino


----------



## Zosimo2410 (28 Febbraio 2018)

Kessie grande partita.

Cosí siete contenti che riposa per il derby...


----------



## Tifo'o (28 Febbraio 2018)

Madonna Bonucci e Romagnoli che razza di difa


----------



## mil77 (28 Febbraio 2018)

ma no Kessie è un rigorista


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (28 Febbraio 2018)

Kessie non l’avrei tolto...


----------



## Zosimo2410 (28 Febbraio 2018)

Dai Hakan, una mina da 40m.....


----------



## Roten1896 (28 Febbraio 2018)

Ci ha fischiato un fallo INCREDIBILE


----------



## admin (28 Febbraio 2018)

Turco renditi utile e metti sta punizione dentro


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (28 Febbraio 2018)

Per me sarà decisivo montolivo, me lo sento


----------



## alcyppa (28 Febbraio 2018)

Sarebbe un buon momento per buttare dentro la prima, sai Hakan?


----------



## diavolo (28 Febbraio 2018)

Hakan daje


----------



## MaschioAlfa (28 Febbraio 2018)

Paratici ha chiamato rocchi a fine partita.... "Voglio i rossoneri"


----------



## DavidGoffin (28 Febbraio 2018)

Dai cala è ora


----------



## Roten1896 (28 Febbraio 2018)

mil77 ha scritto:


> ma no Kessie è un rigorista




Si infatti certo se non si fosse fatto ammonire come un pirla


----------



## Clarenzio (28 Febbraio 2018)

I rigoristi saranno Rodriguez, Chala Bonucci e Kalinic sicuri, poi non so. Presumo Suso.


----------



## admin (28 Febbraio 2018)

Ma che culo sto Stracoscia


----------



## Zosimo2410 (28 Febbraio 2018)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Dai Hakan, una mina da 40m.....



Quasi....


----------



## malos (28 Febbraio 2018)

Bravo dai peccato


----------



## uolfetto (28 Febbraio 2018)

bonucci e romagnoli due califfi


----------



## alcyppa (28 Febbraio 2018)

Vabbe


----------



## Sotiris (28 Febbraio 2018)

Bonucci-Romagnoli la migliore coppia difensiva del campionato, con Gattuso (perché il sistema di gioco in fase di non possesso conta....)


----------



## Schism75 (28 Febbraio 2018)

che goal che ci siamo mangiati


----------



## ignaxio (28 Febbraio 2018)

che ci siamo mangiati stasera


----------



## Roten1896 (28 Febbraio 2018)

Kalinic
Non
Serve
A
Niente


----------



## Zosimo2410 (28 Febbraio 2018)

Romagna!!! Ma dai!


----------



## DavidGoffin (28 Febbraio 2018)

C'è Berlusconi su rai 2 sarebbe bello vincere


----------



## alcyppa (28 Febbraio 2018)

Kalinahahahahahah


----------



## MaschioAlfa (28 Febbraio 2018)

Si ingarbuglia da solo...


----------



## admin (28 Febbraio 2018)

Se Kalimero non tiene manco sti palloni....


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (28 Febbraio 2018)

Boh, ditemi perché questo giochi, non tiene una palla. Montolivo gli ha dato un gran pallone... Lo ODIO


----------



## malos (28 Febbraio 2018)

Condizione fisica buona almeno


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (28 Febbraio 2018)

Che pena sto kalinic


----------



## BossKilla7 (28 Febbraio 2018)

Daiii colpiamo ora che non ja fanno più


----------



## Schism75 (28 Febbraio 2018)

kalinic è impressionante.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (28 Febbraio 2018)

Ogni volta che vedo kalinic un campo prego che qualche cinese o arabo se lo porti nei loro campionati... E ci ricopra d oro....


----------



## mil77 (28 Febbraio 2018)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Si infatti certo se non si fosse fatto ammonire come un pirla



allora lo togli a metà secondo tempo non adesso nei supplementari


----------



## alcyppa (28 Febbraio 2018)

Grande Leo


----------



## admin (28 Febbraio 2018)

Certo che se sto Milinkovic Savic vale 150 milioni....


----------



## Schism75 (28 Febbraio 2018)

ammoniscili tutti.


----------



## Roten1896 (28 Febbraio 2018)

Quando vedo lukaku sgusciare via ripenso a de sciglio in supercoppa


----------



## Now i'm here (28 Febbraio 2018)

commento rai vergognoso.


----------



## JohnDoe (28 Febbraio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Certo che se sto Milinkovic Savic vale 150 milioni....



almeno 500 milioni vale..))


----------



## ignaxio (28 Febbraio 2018)

Kalinic che odio


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (28 Febbraio 2018)

Lo anticipano sempre, SEMPRE


----------



## Schism75 (28 Febbraio 2018)

ancora una volta anticipato. Però Gattuso non può non accorgersene. Lo togliesse.


----------



## Sotiris (28 Febbraio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Certo che se sto Milinkovic Savic vale 150 milioni....



....io ai miei tempi da ala destra di terza categoria almeno 15 milioni.....


----------



## Roten1896 (28 Febbraio 2018)

Non vorrei andare ai rigori sai che beffa uscire senza aver mai subito goal


----------



## malos (28 Febbraio 2018)

Kalinic è funzionale solo nel farmi girare le palle.


----------



## Sotiris (28 Febbraio 2018)

Kalinic è l'unico acquisto di questa proprietà/dirigenza che non ho mai approvato....segna adesso ti prego...così il mio fegato ti potrà ringraziare


----------



## alcyppa (28 Febbraio 2018)

Lol i commentatori subito a proteZione di Inzaghi: "eh ma anche inzaghi mima i movimenti, bla bla bla"


----------



## Tifo'o (28 Febbraio 2018)

Con kalimero abbiamo praticamente smesso di giocare


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (28 Febbraio 2018)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Con kalimero abbiamo praticamente smesso di giocare


Un cesso a pedali.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (28 Febbraio 2018)

Biglia li davanti é mostruoso.

Sempre piú convinto che il cambio di rotta é 50% merito di Gattuso, 40% di Lucas e 10% degli altri.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (28 Febbraio 2018)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> Kalinic è l'unico acquisto di questa proprietà/dirigenza che non ho mai approvato....segna adesso ti prego...così il mio fegato ti potrà ringraziare



Credi proprio ai miracoli mariani?!!


----------



## Darren Marshall (28 Febbraio 2018)

Kalinic sembra uno in balia degli eventi.


----------



## vitrich86 (28 Febbraio 2018)

cmq kalimero non tiene una palla viene sempre anticipato come un pivellino


----------



## fabri47 (28 Febbraio 2018)

Dobbiamo segnare. Ai rigori Strakosha ci potrebbe parare molti rigori.


----------



## alcyppa (28 Febbraio 2018)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Con kalimero abbiamo praticamente smesso di giocare



Assolutamente.
Speravo potesse aiutarci un pelo a salire invece è un rutto all'aglio.
Insalvabile


----------



## Schism75 (28 Febbraio 2018)

No però Cutrone non tiene palla, non fa movimenti. Esce lui, usciamo noi. Ma la capacità di Kalinic, di essere costantemente anticipato, di sbagliare qualsiasi spizzata, di sbagliare qualsiasi protezione di palla è allucinante.


----------



## BossKilla7 (28 Febbraio 2018)

Bisogna segnare ora perché mi sembra che siamo messi meglio. Se perdiamo poi ai rigori mi trasformo in Luca Traini


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (28 Febbraio 2018)

Ai rigori kalinic lo spara in curva, vedrete


----------



## Tifo'o (28 Febbraio 2018)

Io vorrei sapere con quale Logica Mirabilandia si è svegliato al mattino con l'obiettivo Kalimero.. davvero non capisco. E' un mediocre pagato 25 mln. Ma sopratutto per QUALE motivo gioca sempre? Piuttosto Silva


----------



## vitrich86 (28 Febbraio 2018)

grande romagna


----------



## Jaqen (28 Febbraio 2018)

Ma questo è illegale raga.


----------



## alcyppa (28 Febbraio 2018)

Romagna è follia pura


----------



## BossKilla7 (28 Febbraio 2018)

Fate santo Romagna


----------



## ignaxio (28 Febbraio 2018)

funerale del telecronista al recupero di romagna


----------



## admin (28 Febbraio 2018)

Grande Alessio


----------



## Schism75 (28 Febbraio 2018)

però milinkovic è forte ragazzi. Grandissimo Alessio.


----------



## Tifo'o (28 Febbraio 2018)

Maddona i due centrali oggi


----------



## Schism75 (28 Febbraio 2018)

E' riuscito a sbagliare anceh questo passaggio.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (28 Febbraio 2018)

Vorrei capire perché lo fa giocare. Non ha senso logico proprio. Se proprio non vuoi mettere silva,meglio Borini unico attaccante! 100 volte meglio


----------



## Sotiris (28 Febbraio 2018)

MaschioAlfa ha scritto:


> Credi proprio ai miracoli mariani?!!



avrà pure anche lui qualche santo in Croazia.....


----------



## Zosimo2410 (28 Febbraio 2018)

Entra il talismano...


----------



## admin (28 Febbraio 2018)

Sto Predator ha le prolunghe ai piedi


----------



## DavidGoffin (28 Febbraio 2018)

1 contro 1 da fermo nn poteva fare molto Bonucci


----------



## tonilovin93 (28 Febbraio 2018)

L ho Vista dentro, ma non avevo visto Romagnoli.. Scusa Ale per aver dubitato


----------



## Schism75 (28 Febbraio 2018)

Ma il senso di fare uscire Suso ora non lo capisco.


----------



## ignaxio (28 Febbraio 2018)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Io vorrei sapere con quale Logica Mirabilandia si è svegliato al mattino con l'obiettivo Kalimero.. davvero non capisco. E' un mediocre pagato 25 mln. Ma sopratutto per QUALE motivo gioca sempre? Piuttosto Silva



dai che lo sappiamo tutti il motivo


----------



## admin (28 Febbraio 2018)

*Entra Borini fuori Suso*


----------



## Clarenzio (28 Febbraio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Entra Borini fuori Suso*



Cambio del ca...


----------



## JohnDoe (28 Febbraio 2018)

far giocare Cutrone al posto di Silva mi se sembra giusto...pero...dai..non si puo..Kalinic che io ho difeso..ormai....non se ne puo piu...


----------



## Roten1896 (28 Febbraio 2018)

Mi sa che a breve spengo


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (28 Febbraio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Entra Borini fuori Suso*


Oggi Suso pessimo


----------



## Sotiris (28 Febbraio 2018)

Criticai Borini al suo acquisto, lo criticai aspramente.

Per questioni di tempo al lavoro non so se ho mai potuto chiedere scusa a Borini, gli chiedo scusa perché merita rispetto e sono contento che entri in questa partita.

Su Borini ho sbagliato, merita rispetto.


----------



## Jaqen (28 Febbraio 2018)

Suso ridicolo oggi


----------



## JohnDoe (28 Febbraio 2018)

ignaxio ha scritto:


> dai che lo sappiamo tutti il motivo



e qualle e il motivo?Che io non capisco?


----------



## admin (28 Febbraio 2018)

Bravo Borini che ha sconfitto Predator


----------



## alcyppa (28 Febbraio 2018)

Bravo borini


----------



## Schism75 (28 Febbraio 2018)

cioè ha giocato male Kalinic? Si, e allora levalo.


----------



## DrHouse (28 Febbraio 2018)

Ma perché ha tolto due rigoristi?


----------



## Jaqen (28 Febbraio 2018)

Bravo Fabio.. stiamo giocando in 10, Kalinic è una cosa inspiegabile


----------



## MaschioAlfa (28 Febbraio 2018)

JohnDoe ha scritto:


> e qualle e il motivo?Che io non capisco?



Montella?


----------



## tonilovin93 (28 Febbraio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Bravo Borini che ha sconfitto Predator



Ahahahaha


----------



## Roten1896 (28 Febbraio 2018)

Se andiamo ai rigori sbaglieranno kalinic montolivo e borini sicuro


----------



## Tifo'o (28 Febbraio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sto Predator ha le prolunghe ai piedi



E' lui è LUIIIII


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (28 Febbraio 2018)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Se andiamo ai rigori sbaglieranno kalinic montolivo e borini sicuro


Kalinic lo manda in curva, sicuro


----------



## tonilovin93 (28 Febbraio 2018)

Benissimo biglia oggi, ma sappiate che con lui le finali non si vincono eh


----------



## DavidGoffin (28 Febbraio 2018)

Ma doveva darci punizione


----------



## DavidGoffin (28 Febbraio 2018)

Ha tolto tutti i rigoristi kessie e Suso


----------



## vitrich86 (28 Febbraio 2018)

ma quanto aspetta rodriguez dalla trequarti lo fa arrivare in area mha


----------



## admin (28 Febbraio 2018)

Santo Dio con Kalinic non teniamo più mezzo pallone dì davanti. Pazzesco.


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (28 Febbraio 2018)

Quanto odio kalinic


----------



## MaschioAlfa (28 Febbraio 2018)

tonilovin93 ha scritto:


> Benissimo biglia oggi, ma sappiate che con lui le finali non si vincono eh



Questa è semi finale...


----------



## JohnDoe (28 Febbraio 2018)

MaschioAlfa ha scritto:


> Montella?



lo sapiamo tutti che Montella ha portato Kalinic al Milan pero qui la gente si chiede perche gioca sempre al posto di Silva?


----------



## Darren Marshall (28 Febbraio 2018)

Che sofferenza


----------



## alcyppa (28 Febbraio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Bravo Borini che ha sconfitto Predator



Uguali



Anticipazione (Spoiler)


----------



## Jaqen (28 Febbraio 2018)

Kalinic....


----------



## Sotiris (28 Febbraio 2018)

Se Gattuso avesse anche "solo" un Tomasson.....


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (28 Febbraio 2018)

Che nervi non riuscire a fare niente davanti


----------



## Schism75 (28 Febbraio 2018)

Inaccettabili gli ultimi 35 minuti. Tutti causati da Kalinic.


----------



## malos (28 Febbraio 2018)

Manco un movimento giusto che sia uno sa fare.


----------



## Roten1896 (28 Febbraio 2018)

Inutile anche solo provare a passarla a Kalinic


----------



## MaschioAlfa (28 Febbraio 2018)

JohnDoe ha scritto:


> lo sapiamo tutti che Montella ha portato Kalinic al Milan pero qui la gente si chiede perche gioca sempre al posto di Silva?



Questo è un mistero...


----------



## DrHouse (28 Febbraio 2018)

Rodriguez e Kalinic non dovrebbero più vedere il campo fino a maggio


----------



## Tifo'o (28 Febbraio 2018)

Secondo me Silva sarebbe stato più utile, ha molte giocate avrebbe potuto fare bene


----------



## JohnDoe (28 Febbraio 2018)

anche R.R scandaloso...


----------



## Jaqen (28 Febbraio 2018)

Montolivo è entrato bene, il problema è NK7


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (28 Febbraio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Santo Dio con Kalinic non teniamo più mezzo pallone dì davanti. Pazzesco.



Il bello è che il suo ruolo è quello, viene continuamente elogiato per roba che non fa 

In sti momenti gattuso mi fa annervare come una bestia


----------



## admin (28 Febbraio 2018)

Semplicemente pazzesco continuare a puntare su Kalimero.


----------



## vitrich86 (28 Febbraio 2018)

praticamente kalimero e il robot giocano con la lazio


----------



## ignaxio (28 Febbraio 2018)

Nooooooo


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (28 Febbraio 2018)

Diooooo


----------



## Roten1896 (28 Febbraio 2018)

Ma sparati


----------



## Sotiris (28 Febbraio 2018)

Kalinic ti odio ti odio ti odio


----------



## vitrich86 (28 Febbraio 2018)

che cesso no comment


----------



## Zenos (28 Febbraio 2018)

****aaaaaa


----------



## MaschioAlfa (28 Febbraio 2018)

Nooooooooooooo crepaaaaaa


----------



## malos (28 Febbraio 2018)

No io non so che dire


----------



## admin (28 Febbraio 2018)

Che sia maledetto sto croato! Che sia maledetto

E' la nostra rovina


----------



## diavolo (28 Febbraio 2018)

Maledetto asino


----------



## Darren Marshall (28 Febbraio 2018)

Kalinic è un derelitto umano


----------



## Now i'm here (28 Febbraio 2018)

bidone di melmaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Schism75 (28 Febbraio 2018)

Non è possibile. Caccerei Gattuso solo per questo motivo.


----------



## admin (28 Febbraio 2018)

Maledeto. Maledetto. Maledetto.


----------



## alcyppa (28 Febbraio 2018)

Maledetto


----------



## Sotiris (28 Febbraio 2018)

io veramente mi contengo, mi contengo


----------



## Il Milan di una volta (28 Febbraio 2018)

Crepa


----------



## Jaqen (28 Febbraio 2018)

S-C-A-N-D-A-L-O-S-O. Bannate chiunque provi ancora a difenderlo.


----------



## Zenos (28 Febbraio 2018)

Non ci credo


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (28 Febbraio 2018)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Secondo me Silva sarebbe stato più utile, ha molte giocate avrebbe potuto fare bene



Incredibile che questo si faccia la stagione in panca per far giocare sto cessazzo


----------



## Zosimo2410 (28 Febbraio 2018)

Partita emozionante


----------



## JohnDoe (28 Febbraio 2018)

ma andateeeeeeeeeeeeeeee a dormireeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee.............non si puooooo daiiiiiiii!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tifo'o (28 Febbraio 2018)

Pazzesco


----------



## Pit96 (28 Febbraio 2018)

Kalinic vuole proprio farsi insultare


----------



## MaschioAlfa (28 Febbraio 2018)

Non ci credo..... È un incubo. Ora mi sveglio.... Ora mi sveglio


----------



## WyllyWonka91 (28 Febbraio 2018)

Non ho parole!!! Non ho parole... Rompiti na tibia e levati dalle palle!


----------



## Devil man (28 Febbraio 2018)

Sempre lui.....solo e sempre lui sto bidone


----------



## ignaxio (28 Febbraio 2018)

JohnDoe ha scritto:


> e qualle e il motivo?Che io non capisco?



Montella


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (28 Febbraio 2018)

Come ha fattooooooo COMEEEE


----------



## alcyppa (28 Febbraio 2018)

Non deve più vedere la luce del sole quel cesso maledetto


----------



## admin (28 Febbraio 2018)

Deve essere messo fuori rosa. Non se ne può più.


----------



## Now i'm here (28 Febbraio 2018)

io credo che kalinic stia sul mazzo a tutti i suoi compagni, ma da mesi. 

deve essere snervante giocare con un incapace simile.


----------



## Schism75 (28 Febbraio 2018)

Basta. Sono incavolato nero. Non è accettabile.


----------



## __king george__ (28 Febbraio 2018)

è indifendibile kalinic stavolta...nemmeno con tutta la buona volontà...e ve lo dice uno dei pochi che lo ha difeso fino a non molto tempo fa...


----------



## Roten1896 (28 Febbraio 2018)

Basta basta basta (e non mi riferisco al giocatore della Lazio)


----------



## Sotiris (28 Febbraio 2018)

tenerla bassa te lo insegnano ai pulcini


----------



## ARKANA (28 Febbraio 2018)

Il funzionale ahhahaj


----------



## Jackdvmilan (28 Febbraio 2018)

Razza di asino!!!! Una roba scandalosa!!!!!


----------



## BossKilla7 (28 Febbraio 2018)

spero ti venga un infarto


----------



## de sica (28 Febbraio 2018)

Che figlio di *****


----------



## DavidGoffin (28 Febbraio 2018)

Non si merita il Milan
Kalinic via subito!!!!


----------



## DrHouse (28 Febbraio 2018)

Dovrebbero bruciarlo in piazza


----------



## Milanista (28 Febbraio 2018)

Ignobile lui e chi lo difende.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (28 Febbraio 2018)

La Lazio forse ha giocato un pó meglio.
Ma le 5 occasioni piú nette sono tutte nostre.


----------



## alcyppa (28 Febbraio 2018)

Credo di aver svegliato anche i vicini a causa di kalinic


----------



## Zenos (28 Febbraio 2018)

Che capra


----------



## Roten1896 (28 Febbraio 2018)

Comunque ha sbagliato Bonucci a lasciargliela


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (28 Febbraio 2018)

Mizzica dove aveva tirato poi...


----------



## admin (28 Febbraio 2018)

Non si azzardasse a fargli tirare il rigore. Non si azzardasse.


----------



## uolfetto (28 Febbraio 2018)

bonucci enorme


----------



## Jackdvmilan (28 Febbraio 2018)

L'avrebbe tirata in figa comunque...che scandalo


----------



## diavolo (28 Febbraio 2018)

Un'altra palla in curva solo davanti al portiere,meno male che era fuorigioco


----------



## admin (28 Febbraio 2018)

*Rigori*


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (28 Febbraio 2018)

Boh, non ho parole. Con lui in campo è impossibile vincere una partita se non è già sbloccata, incredibile come condizioni la squadra intera


----------



## Tifo'o (28 Febbraio 2018)

Midispice ma qua gattuso ha venduto la partita mettendo quel mediocre.


----------



## Jaqen (28 Febbraio 2018)

Almeno dopo questa Cutrone sarà titolare nel derby.


----------



## Schism75 (28 Febbraio 2018)

L'errore pesa tutto sulle spalle di chi lo ha comprato e di chi stasera, nonostante abbia sbagliato qualsiasi cosa, lo ha comunque tenuto in campo. Ora sicuramente ci regalerà anche il rigore sbagliato.


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (28 Febbraio 2018)

Kalinic ci ha portato ai rigori, grazie mille ! Sto cesso


----------



## tonilovin93 (28 Febbraio 2018)

Non deve entrare più in campo


----------



## Lambro (28 Febbraio 2018)

non ho avuto la forza di bestemmiare al gol sbagliato da kalinic, ma come diavolo ha fatto°? tutto solo comodo a centroporta, ma come ha fatto a tirare così MALE, come santiddio COME!!!!!!!!

Ma perchè ma perchè ma perchè


----------



## DrHouse (28 Febbraio 2018)

Sicuro sbaglia pure il rigore che andrà a tirare con la faccia tosta


----------



## MaschioAlfa (28 Febbraio 2018)

Maledetto lui... Maledetto chi lo ha portato a Milanello.


----------



## Kaw (28 Febbraio 2018)

Scandaloso Kalinic


----------



## Konrad (28 Febbraio 2018)

Kalinic non deve più vedere il campo...BASTA


----------



## Roten1896 (28 Febbraio 2018)

Siamo fuori ma sono contento di tutti i ragazzi tranne uno


----------



## BossKilla7 (28 Febbraio 2018)

secondo me ci gode a sbagliare


----------



## Tifo'o (28 Febbraio 2018)

Figuriamoci se MIster 6 Mln possa risolvere quacosa.


----------



## __king george__ (28 Febbraio 2018)

se kalinic sbaglia il rigore non so come farà ad uscire più di casa..


----------



## hiei87 (28 Febbraio 2018)

Kalinic è una delle più grandi sciagure che ci siano mai capitate. Rischiamo di aver buttato via la stagione con quel pallone mandato in curva. Spero almeno non riveda mai più il campo.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (28 Febbraio 2018)

Grande squadra ancora una volta.

Nelle 2 partite partite incertissime. Passaggio di turno sul filo e prima dell’andata ci credevano ben pochi.

210 minuti e la Lazio zero gol e pochi pericoli.

Un applauso a Rino e ai ragazzi comunque finisca.


Dai dai dai!!!


----------



## ignaxio (28 Febbraio 2018)

voglio piangere.. non posso pensare che l'abbia sbagliata davvero


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (28 Febbraio 2018)

L'ostinazione di gattuso su kalinic è inspiegabile.


----------



## BossKilla7 (28 Febbraio 2018)

La meriteremmo di piu noi comunque. Ma sappiamo che il santo padre non ci vuole bene


----------



## Darren Marshall (28 Febbraio 2018)

Donnarumma dimostrasse di valere i 6 milioni che prende.


----------



## alcyppa (28 Febbraio 2018)

Madonna che nervoso... Non mi passerà per un paio di giorni sta incazzatura se non vinciamo...

Maledetto lui, maledetto Mirabelli e maledetti i giornalisti infami che ne hanno tirato la volata per mesi...


----------



## MaschioAlfa (28 Febbraio 2018)

120 minuti buttati nel cesso.... Gol sprecati a iosa.. Non ci posso credere.


----------



## Now i'm here (28 Febbraio 2018)

invochiamo la pubalgia a vita per quel maledetto cesso. 

te e quel mona che è a siviglia.


----------



## malos (28 Febbraio 2018)

Persino sua madre che è milanista lo metterebbe in panca.


----------



## Lambro (28 Febbraio 2018)

tra l'altro rino ha tolto due rigoristi , ora chi tira oltre a RR ?
madonna santa kalinic ma come ha fatto a tirare così


----------



## Jaqen (28 Febbraio 2018)

Grandi ragazzi, abbiamo avuto un sacco di occasioni, sofferto pochissimo. Grande Rino, unica pecca, Kalinic.


----------



## ignaxio (28 Febbraio 2018)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Grande squadra ancora una volta.
> 
> Nelle 2 partite partite incertissime. Passaggio di turno sul filo e prima dell’andata ci credevano ben pochi.
> 
> ...



bravo


----------



## Sotiris (28 Febbraio 2018)

Grazie a Gattuso per aver ridato dignità al Milan.
Sono contento per quello che il mio Milan, finalmente MIO Milan, ha fatto contro una buona squadra allenata però da un eccellente allenatore.
Sarò contento a prescindere dall'esito dei rigori.


----------



## mil77 (28 Febbraio 2018)

tirano rodriguez biglia kalinic Bonucci e uno tra Chala e romagnoli


----------



## diavolo (28 Febbraio 2018)

Kalinic ti fa rimpiangere Bacca,assurdo...


----------



## JohnDoe (28 Febbraio 2018)

la squadra ha giocato bene,siamo avanti anni lucce come gioco pero...Kalinic e proprio scandaloso...e come Montella...un mediocre...


----------



## Schism75 (28 Febbraio 2018)

Rovinare una serata così, per colpa di quello è una cosa che non accetto.


----------



## admin (28 Febbraio 2018)

Sto maledetto di Stracoscia già lo odio


----------



## Pit96 (28 Febbraio 2018)

Se perdiamo ai rigori, Kalinic avrà vita ancora più difficile a San Siro (giustamente)


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (28 Febbraio 2018)

Come minimo sbaglia pure il rigore


----------



## BossKilla7 (28 Febbraio 2018)

spero che gattuso abbia il buon senso di mettere kalinic rigorista per ultimo dopo donnarumma


----------



## vitrich86 (28 Febbraio 2018)

silva l'avrebbe buttata dentro quella... per me deve retrocedere a terzo attaccante


----------



## Schism75 (28 Febbraio 2018)

Dai Zizzu


----------



## diavolo (28 Febbraio 2018)

Daje Donnarù


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (28 Febbraio 2018)

Forza gigio


----------



## alcyppa (28 Febbraio 2018)

Ma dai che sfiga


----------



## admin (28 Febbraio 2018)

Maledetto Immobile


----------



## vitrich86 (28 Febbraio 2018)

no gigio


----------



## Ruuddil23 (28 Febbraio 2018)

Kalinic, ma come cavolo si fa...vabbè gliela abbiamo regalata


----------



## admin (28 Febbraio 2018)

Rodriguez... aiuto


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (28 Febbraio 2018)

Maledetto Kalishit!


----------



## Zenos (28 Febbraio 2018)

Il gobbo di notre


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (28 Febbraio 2018)

E vabbe


----------



## admin (28 Febbraio 2018)

Che sia maledetto pure quest'altro pippone


----------



## alcyppa (28 Febbraio 2018)

Te pareva


----------



## diavolo (28 Febbraio 2018)

Lo sapevo


----------



## vitrich86 (28 Febbraio 2018)

eccolo qua l'altro scandalo


----------



## Schism75 (28 Febbraio 2018)

siamo fuori.


----------



## Now i'm here (28 Febbraio 2018)

ciaoneeeee


----------



## MaschioAlfa (28 Febbraio 2018)

Addio sogni di gloria


----------



## Pit96 (28 Febbraio 2018)

Partiamo bene...


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (28 Febbraio 2018)

Che rigore di melma... Partita segnata dall'ingresso di kalinic comunque, tutto già scritto.


----------



## admin (28 Febbraio 2018)

Fortuna che era specialista dei rigori...


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (28 Febbraio 2018)

Gigioooo


----------



## diavolo (28 Febbraio 2018)

Grande Gigio


----------



## admin (28 Febbraio 2018)

Vai Gigio!


----------



## alcyppa (28 Febbraio 2018)

Bravo gigio


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (28 Febbraio 2018)

Ma quando mai...


----------



## admin (28 Febbraio 2018)

Mongolivo maledetto


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (28 Febbraio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Fortuna che era specialista dei rigori...



sti gufi della rai per dio


----------



## alcyppa (28 Febbraio 2018)

Ma daiiiiiiiii


----------



## admin (28 Febbraio 2018)

Finita dai


----------



## Zenos (28 Febbraio 2018)

Il capitone


----------



## Now i'm here (28 Febbraio 2018)

n'altro morto di sonno.


----------



## vitrich86 (28 Febbraio 2018)

ahahahahahha imbarazzanti i nostri


----------



## Schism75 (28 Febbraio 2018)

tanto che siamo fuori l'ho detto. Abbiamo tolto 2 rigoristi. Ed eccola qui.


----------



## Pit96 (28 Febbraio 2018)

Non è possibile dai


----------



## diavolo (28 Febbraio 2018)

Va be qui si rischia il ban


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (28 Febbraio 2018)

Mi sa che non ne segneremo manco uno. Gli unici a poterlo mettere erano suso e kessie


----------



## MaschioAlfa (28 Febbraio 2018)

L altro da spedire sulla luna ammazzati montolivo


----------



## hiei87 (28 Febbraio 2018)

Manca gente di personalità. Non ce n'è uno in grado di tirare un rigore in una partita de genere.


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (28 Febbraio 2018)

Super gigio


----------



## vitrich86 (28 Febbraio 2018)

ma ***** lo fate uno


----------



## admin (28 Febbraio 2018)

Gigio eroico


----------



## diavolo (28 Febbraio 2018)

Gigio


----------



## admin (28 Febbraio 2018)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Manca gente di personalità. Non ce n'è uno in grado di tirare un rigore in una partita de genere.



Già


----------



## alcyppa (28 Febbraio 2018)

Daje


----------



## MaschioAlfa (28 Febbraio 2018)

Mettete e uno santo dio


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (28 Febbraio 2018)

Fai sto rigore


----------



## admin (28 Febbraio 2018)

Dai!


----------



## vitrich86 (28 Febbraio 2018)

dai


----------



## MaschioAlfa (28 Febbraio 2018)

Go ooo


----------



## diavolo (28 Febbraio 2018)

Grande Jack


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (28 Febbraio 2018)

Dai gigio para


----------



## alcyppa (28 Febbraio 2018)

E ci voleva tanto? Dai


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (28 Febbraio 2018)

E' scritto che Kalinic sbaglierà quello decisivo


----------



## Sotiris (28 Febbraio 2018)

Forza lotta vincerai non ti lasceremo mai


----------



## admin (28 Febbraio 2018)

Maledetto Parolo. Sto cesso.


----------



## alcyppa (28 Febbraio 2018)

Imparabile


----------



## MaschioAlfa (28 Febbraio 2018)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> E' scritto che Kalinic sbaglierà quello decisivo



Dimmi che non lo tira.. Dimmelo


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (28 Febbraio 2018)

Borini..


----------



## admin (28 Febbraio 2018)

Borini no...


----------



## Jackdvmilan (28 Febbraio 2018)

Perfetto il pirata!!!


----------



## alcyppa (28 Febbraio 2018)

Labbarba borini


----------



## admin (28 Febbraio 2018)

Daiiiiiiiiiii!


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (28 Febbraio 2018)

Pensavo uscisse..


----------



## Now i'm here (28 Febbraio 2018)

sto sudando 7 camicie.


----------



## Sotiris (28 Febbraio 2018)

Borini ti rispetto.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (28 Febbraio 2018)

Dai gigio


----------



## Schism75 (28 Febbraio 2018)

vabbeh. peccato.


----------



## alcyppa (28 Febbraio 2018)

No dai


----------



## admin (28 Febbraio 2018)

Sto Anderson della minchia


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (28 Febbraio 2018)

Imparabile


----------



## Jackdvmilan (28 Febbraio 2018)

Mi immagino le perculate se sbaglia...


----------



## __king george__ (28 Febbraio 2018)

bonnie...preghiamo


----------



## admin (28 Febbraio 2018)

Grande capitano!


----------



## MaschioAlfa (28 Febbraio 2018)

Capitano mio capitano


----------



## vitrich86 (28 Febbraio 2018)

oltranza


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (28 Febbraio 2018)

Dai gigio paraaaaa


----------



## Sotiris (28 Febbraio 2018)

Bonucci che carattere


----------



## alcyppa (28 Febbraio 2018)

Bene.
A oltranza e so già fino a dove....


----------



## admin (28 Febbraio 2018)

Ammazzati zingaro


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (28 Febbraio 2018)

Niente


----------



## admin (28 Febbraio 2018)

Ecco il turco....


----------



## diavolo (28 Febbraio 2018)

Dai Hakan


----------



## MaschioAlfa (28 Febbraio 2018)

O dio... Aiutalotu


----------



## __king george__ (28 Febbraio 2018)

se sbaglia non si riprende piu


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (28 Febbraio 2018)

Gran rigore


----------



## MaschioAlfa (28 Febbraio 2018)

Sisisisisisis


----------



## Jaqen (28 Febbraio 2018)

Grande Hakan


----------



## admin (28 Febbraio 2018)

FOrza!


----------



## Jackdvmilan (28 Febbraio 2018)

Perfetto!!!


----------



## vitrich86 (28 Febbraio 2018)

forza


----------



## Milanista (28 Febbraio 2018)

Guarda se alla fine a Kalinic tocca tirarlo.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (28 Febbraio 2018)

Moh li segnano tutti, farlo prima no eh?


----------



## Jaqen (28 Febbraio 2018)

Dai Gigio...


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (28 Febbraio 2018)

Siiiii


----------



## diavolo (28 Febbraio 2018)

Seeeee


----------



## admin (28 Febbraio 2018)

Vaiiiii!!!


----------



## alcyppa (28 Febbraio 2018)

Daiiiii


----------



## MaschioAlfa (28 Febbraio 2018)

Siiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii88 daiiiiiii


----------



## vitrich86 (28 Febbraio 2018)

siiiiii daiiiii


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (28 Febbraio 2018)

Dai *****.... DAIIIIII!!!!


----------



## Jackdvmilan (28 Febbraio 2018)

DaiIIIIIIIII!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Zenos (28 Febbraio 2018)

Daje ale


----------



## BossKilla7 (28 Febbraio 2018)

Ti prego Ale


----------



## Sotiris (28 Febbraio 2018)

Romagnoli


----------



## Jaqen (28 Febbraio 2018)

Vai Ale...


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (28 Febbraio 2018)

Dai ale


----------



## MaschioAlfa (28 Febbraio 2018)

Dai Romagna ti prego..... Ti scongouro


----------



## alcyppa (28 Febbraio 2018)

Romagna dai ti prego


----------



## Schism75 (28 Febbraio 2018)

Mamma mia


----------



## diavolo (28 Febbraio 2018)

Siiiiii grande Alessioo


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (28 Febbraio 2018)

Finaleeeee


----------



## BossKilla7 (28 Febbraio 2018)

Godoooo


----------



## MaschioAlfa (28 Febbraio 2018)

Finale finale finale a ****** il derby. Maledetto kalinic nei secoli dei secoli


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (28 Febbraio 2018)

Siiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!!!

Sconcertiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii vaffxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxooooooooooooooooo!!!!


----------



## Jaqen (28 Febbraio 2018)

Sii


----------



## Mr. Canà (28 Febbraio 2018)

Semplicemente epica.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (28 Febbraio 2018)

Grandissimo, l'avevo già data per persa 

Per fortuna non ha tirato kalinic


----------



## Schism75 (28 Febbraio 2018)

Seeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Sotiris (28 Febbraio 2018)

siiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## vitrich86 (28 Febbraio 2018)

seeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Zenos (28 Febbraio 2018)

Evvaiiiiiiiii


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (28 Febbraio 2018)

Spettacolo, spettacolo


----------



## mil77 (28 Febbraio 2018)

sssssiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## Zosimo2410 (28 Febbraio 2018)

SIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII !

Chissenefotte del Derbyyyyyyyyyy!

Siamo in finaleeeeee!


----------



## Roten1896 (28 Febbraio 2018)

Più forti di kalinic


----------



## Sotiris (28 Febbraio 2018)

complimenti a Gattuso, onore a Simone Inzaghi.


----------



## alcyppa (28 Febbraio 2018)

GODO, col rigore partita da 10 per Alessio


----------



## fabri47 (28 Febbraio 2018)

Grandi, bravi tutti, bravo Donnarumma e tutti i nostri rigoristi.


----------



## Now i'm here (28 Febbraio 2018)

godooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo

almeno ne è valsa la pensa.


----------



## vitrich86 (28 Febbraio 2018)

bravo gigio grande romagna


----------



## Aron (28 Febbraio 2018)

SIIIIIIII!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :bandiera  


Vi voglio bene a tutti!!


----------



## JohnDoe (28 Febbraio 2018)

Romagnoli IDOLO!!!! hahhahahaha hahahahha


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (28 Febbraio 2018)

Godo di brutto per la lazio e quel simulatore di immobile


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (28 Febbraio 2018)

A casa lazzieeeeeeeee


----------



## Cataldinho (28 Febbraio 2018)

SI SI SI SI SIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII


----------



## MaschioAlfa (28 Febbraio 2018)

Lasciate a Roma kalinic.... Lasciatelo la.... Non ho mai odiato un giocatore come questo


----------



## alcyppa (28 Febbraio 2018)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Più forti di kalinic


----------



## Tifo'o (28 Febbraio 2018)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Più forti di kalinic


----------



## Sotiris (28 Febbraio 2018)

a me del derby in questo momento, LO RIPETO, frega un c......, forza lotta vincerai non ti lasceremo mai


----------



## DrHouse (28 Febbraio 2018)

Grazie ragazzi...

Andiamo a prenderci la Coppa!


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (28 Febbraio 2018)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Più forti di kalinic



Mai commento fu più appropriato.


----------



## uolfetto (28 Febbraio 2018)

Yes!


----------



## JohnDoe (28 Febbraio 2018)

Il Milan di Gattuso e un Grande Milan!complimenti a lui e ai ragazzi!


----------



## MaschioAlfa (28 Febbraio 2018)

Sei milioni per gigio se li è guadagnati tutti con sti rigori.


----------



## WyllyWonka91 (28 Febbraio 2018)

MaschioAlfa ha scritto:


> Lasciate a Roma kalinic.... Lasciatelo la.... Non ho mai odiato un giocatore come questo



Hhahahahahahahaha solo Laursen si pigliava più bestemmie!! Ahahah


----------



## Kaw (28 Febbraio 2018)

Oh mamma mia, che stress 

ora recuperiamo per l'Inter.
ma questi ragazzi ci stanno facendo sognare


----------



## MaschioAlfa (28 Febbraio 2018)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Più forti di kalinic



Post Dell anno.... Del secolo


----------



## hiei87 (28 Febbraio 2018)

Tanta sofferenza per noi, tante energie disperse per i giocatori, ma ne è valsa la pena, anche solo per il fatto di esser tornati a tifare come non facevamo da anni!
Grande mister e grandi ragazzi! Due partite perfette dal punto di vista tattico e dell'abnegazione.


----------



## vannu994 (28 Febbraio 2018)

Sto piangendo


----------



## Jaqen (28 Febbraio 2018)

Gigio 9
Ricardo 6
Romagnoli 10
Bonucci 9
Calabria 6.5
Kessié 6.5
Biglia 6
Jack 7
Calhanoglu 6
Cutrone 6.5
Suso 5

Kalinic 0
Montolivo 6
Borini 6.5


----------



## admin (28 Febbraio 2018)

Senza parole.

Davvero senza parole.

Grazie Rino!


----------



## Toby rosso nero (28 Febbraio 2018)

E andiamoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Mr. Canà (28 Febbraio 2018)

Che partita! Quante emozioni! Gigio, Calabria, Romagnoli immensi. Kalinic nuovo Niang.


----------



## Lambro (28 Febbraio 2018)

godo come un riccio, sembrava persissima invece l'abbiamo rimessa in piedi pure ai rigori.

grandissimi ragazzi veramente, una partita contro una lazio molto forte che abbiamo ridotto solo a qualche mischia e poco piu'.

a noi mancano le riserve di alto livello gente che ti spezzi la partita con accelerazioni , mi raccomando mirabelli per l'anno prossimo basta passisti e compra velocisti.

cmq grande Rino, grande Squadra con la S maiuscola, dopo anni ritorno a vedere una squadra FORTE che seppur con alcuni limiti strutturali se la gioca con tutte le squadre d'italia e spero pure in europa d'ora in avanti.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (28 Febbraio 2018)

Comunque non prendiamo gol neanche se ci impegnamo a fare le peggio cappellate, incredibile


----------



## ignaxio (28 Febbraio 2018)

Altra partita con porta inviolata! 

Attenzione però che adesso Raiola chiede il milioncino in più ahahah


----------



## Roten1896 (28 Febbraio 2018)

Adesso siamo obbligati ad alzare in faccia a Buffon con Bonucci che sciacqua a tutti la bocca


----------



## Mr. Canà (28 Febbraio 2018)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Gigio 9
> Ricardo 6
> Romagnoli 10
> Bonucci 9
> ...



Non molto d'accordo sul 6,5 a Calabria, che per me ha fatto un'ottima partita. Mezzo punto in più lo darei anche a Rodríguez e a Biglia. Comunque stasera tutti (o quasi) bravissimi.


----------



## CIppO (28 Febbraio 2018)

Kalinic zavorra

Bravi ragazzi!


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (28 Febbraio 2018)

Avessimo avuto noi Immobile e loro Kalinic avremmo vinto 2-0 in scioltezza stasera.


----------



## Blu71 (28 Febbraio 2018)

Vittoria meritata.


----------



## Sotiris (28 Febbraio 2018)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Vittoria meritata.



Stupendo leggerti.


----------



## Lambro (28 Febbraio 2018)

Donnarumma 7.5
Calabria 7
Romagnoli 9
Bonucci 8
Rodriguez 6.5
Biglia 6.5
Bonaventura 6
Kessie 6.5
Calhanoglu 6.5
Suso 5.5
Cutrone 6

Montolivo 6
Kalinic 4
Borini sv


----------



## pipporo (28 Febbraio 2018)

Gigio ci ha portato in finale


----------



## Jaqen (28 Febbraio 2018)

Mr. Canà ha scritto:


> Non molto d'accordo sul 6,5 a Calabria, che per me ha fatto un'ottima partita. Mezzo punto in più lo darei anche a Rodríguez e a Biglia. Comunque stasera tutti (o quasi) bravissimi.



Sì, anche, vero! Però Ricardino mi ha sbagliato quel rigore..


----------



## rot-schwarz (28 Febbraio 2018)

Bella partita dei nostri e finale strameritata, da 4 giorni che sono per influenza e febbre a 39 out of service, dopo questa partita credo che la febbre e' aumentata ( ma chi se ne frega) finale e basta..


----------



## Cataldinho (28 Febbraio 2018)

Ci sono cresciute due




così


----------



## Toby rosso nero (28 Febbraio 2018)

Ragazzi dove è il post partita su RaiSport? Vedo degli imbecilli con la canoa.


----------



## babsodiolinter (28 Febbraio 2018)

1,5kg di croccantezza.....
Con una difesa del genere si può sognare.....
Grazie ragazzi grazie Montella che ci hai fatto scoprire il nostro condottiero.....ringhio alla Ferguson 10 anni con noi!!
Dispiace per kalimero se segnava il goal partita si sarebbe sbloccato sicuramente per il gran finale di stagione,peccato davvero...ora é da raccogliere col cucchiaino e spedirlo in cina o al siviglia.


----------



## Pit96 (28 Febbraio 2018)

Mamma mia che ansia i rigori...

Siamo in finale!!!
Ora forza col derby!!!


----------



## Sotiris (28 Febbraio 2018)

voglio sciacquarmi la bocca davanti ai ladri


----------



## Konrad (28 Febbraio 2018)

NON SI MOLLA NULLA!!!

E adesso andiamo a prenderci anche il Derby!!!

FORZA MILAN!!!


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (28 Febbraio 2018)

Grazie a tutti.





Meno che a Kalinic.


----------



## Kayl (28 Febbraio 2018)

Siamo come Kumadori quando cerca di fare harakiri (chi vede one piece capirà) XD


----------



## arcanum (28 Febbraio 2018)

Pare che Mirabelli abbia già trovato la giusta collocazione per Kalinic: un pilone per il nuovo stadio


----------



## Lineker10 (28 Febbraio 2018)

Che sofferenza... ma grande Milan anche stasera!!! grande partita.

E ora sotto col derby...


----------



## Coccosheva81 (28 Febbraio 2018)

Kayl ha scritto:


> Siamo come Kumadori quando cerca di fare harakiri (chi vede one piece capirà) XD



“Tekkai”

Anzi Tekkalinic


----------



## Roten1896 (28 Febbraio 2018)

Ma la RAI non ce l'aveva una grafica per i calci di rigore??? Mah...


----------



## MaschioAlfa (28 Febbraio 2018)

babsodiolinter ha scritto:


> 1,5kg di croccantezza.....
> Con una difesa del genere si può sognare.....
> Grazie ragazzi grazie Montella che ci hai fatto scoprire il nostro condottiero.....ringhio alla Ferguson 10 anni con noi!!
> Dispiace per kalimero se segnava il goal partita si sarebbe sbloccato sicuramente per il gran finale di stagione,peccato davvero...ora é da raccogliere col cucchiaino e spedirlo in cina o al siviglia.



Questa è la cosa che mi fa più rabbia.... Se quell idiota avesse segnato.... Avrebbe ripianato tutti i danni fatti fino a quel momento.... Invece no.


----------



## Konrad (28 Febbraio 2018)

Manca solo una cosa a questa *GRANDE BELLEZZA* Gattusiana...
...l'esplosione di André Silva...

Quanto bello sarebbe se avvenisse proprio nella prossima gara???


----------



## Boomer (28 Febbraio 2018)

Che squadra ragazzi. Kalinic non deve vedere più il campo.


----------



## SmokingBianco (28 Febbraio 2018)

In finale gol di Bonucci al 95' in mischia su palla persa in aria da Buffon con esultanza sciacqua-bocca.
E poi posso morire


----------



## alcyppa (28 Febbraio 2018)

Kayl ha scritto:


> Siamo come Kumadori quando cerca di fare harakiri (chi vede one piece capirà) XD



Minchia l'avrò letto tutto dall'inizio alla (momentanea) fine almeno 6-7 volte ma ho dovuto per forza cercare il nome che non mi veniva in mente.


----------



## Chrissonero (28 Febbraio 2018)

Konrad ha scritto:


> NON SI MOLLA NULLA!!!
> 
> E adesso andiamo a prenderci anche il Derby!!!
> 
> FORZA MILAN!!!



Ehhhhhhhhh FORZA!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## King of the North (28 Febbraio 2018)

Mr. Canà ha scritto:


> Non molto d'accordo sul 6,5 a Calabria, che per me ha fatto un'ottima partita. Mezzo punto in più lo darei anche a Rodríguez e a Biglia. Comunque stasera tutti (o quasi) bravissimi.



Personalmente avrei dato 4 a Rodriguez, ma abbiamo vinto per cui il 6 politico lo si da a prescindere. Rodriguez ha un solo piede, il sinistro. Un gran sinistro, senza dubbio......ma un terzino che ha solo un buon sinistro che anche in circostanze semplici, dove è sufficiente un passaggio ad allargare il gioco col piede destro, si trova in difficoltà fantozziane e stringe in mezzo al campo, torna indietro, zoppica, incescpica, e quelle rare volte dove si fida del suo destro fa dei danni, non può in nessun modo ricoprire quel ruolo. Inoltre, avendo un buon sinistro, ci si aspetterebbero cavalcate e cross come se piovessero, invece non ha nemmeno la corsa. Ergo, zero cross. Rodriguez assolutamente bocciato.


----------



## Aron (28 Febbraio 2018)

Tra il goal clamoroso mancato da Calhanoglu all'andata e quello di Kalinic di stasera (Kalinic che tra l'altro ha giocato al di sotto della mediocrità), ci sarebbe stato un bel po' di cui rammaricarsi

Ce l'abbiamo fatta lo stesso


----------



## Aron (28 Febbraio 2018)

Donnarumma, Bonucci e Romagnoli i migliori stasera


----------



## Clarenzio (28 Febbraio 2018)

Kalinic credo abbia battuto il record di Bacca negli insulti in una singola partita


----------



## DavidGoffin (28 Febbraio 2018)

Non siamo più abituati a vivere certe emozioni, ho ancora il batticuore!!!!!

Adesso spompati contro l'Inter ma la carica è stratosferica


----------



## 666psycho (28 Febbraio 2018)

Finale! Bravi a tutti! Complimenti a gattuso che sta facendo un lavoro assurdo..kalinic l unica nota negativa, gli è andata bene che siamo in finale...


----------



## Zosimo2410 (28 Febbraio 2018)

Sará fantastico arrivare al quarto posto raggiungendolo con mitici pareggi ad Udine o battendo il Genoa e il Chievo.....

Saró io stupido, ma le emozioni che mi danno le partite ad eliminazione diretta, il giocare per vincere i trofei, non per partecipare o qualificarsi per partecipare sono uniche.

Sono felice, orgoglioso di questi ragazzi! 
Nessuno escluso, trovo anzi stucchevole che metá dei post di questa partita epica siano occupati da lamentele verso questo o quel giocatore (kalinic master of puppets dei criticati) , ma questa é la mia posizione da sempre e capisco sia minoritaria amen!

Stasera amo tutti i fratelli milanisti anvhe quelli che la pensano in modo opposto da me!


E adesso sotto a chi tocca! Sempre gli stessi 11 alla facciazza del turnover!


----------



## Sotiris (28 Febbraio 2018)

aleeeeeeeeeeeeee aleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee aleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee Milan aleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee forza lotta vincerai............non ti lasceremo mai!!!


----------



## Freddy Manson (28 Febbraio 2018)

Partita difensivamente mostruosa; la Lazio non avrebbe segnato nemmeno se avessimo giocato un'altra partita (vabbè, pure noi, ma questo è un altro discorso). Peccato comunque l'aver dovuto affrontare i supplementari; speriamo che questa finale conquistata funga da "doping mentale" per la partita con le melme.


----------



## goleador 70 (1 Marzo 2018)

Vi voglio bene ragazzi 

Grazie Rino


----------



## vannu994 (1 Marzo 2018)

Comunque ragazzi, la lazio è veramente uno squadrone, complimenti a loro!


----------



## MrPeppez (1 Marzo 2018)

Fantastici......unico da bocciare per sempre Kalinic

Donnarumma 9 (in gara però non gli darei la sufficienza)
Calabria 7 mamma mia
Romagnoli 7,5 che partita e poi decisivo ai rigori
Bonucci 7 perfetto
Rodriguez 6 non facciamogli tirare più rigori
Biglia 6.5
Kessie 6,5
Bonaventura 6
Suso 5,5
Cutrone 5,5
Calhanoglu 6,5

Kalinic 3
Montolivo 6
Borini 6


----------



## Roten1896 (1 Marzo 2018)

Comunque Simone Inzaghi sarà anche un grande allenatore ma nei post partita mi sembra sempre che abbia visto delle partite che vede solo lui. Ha un futuro alla Juve infatti.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (1 Marzo 2018)

Disastro aver giocato i supplementari.

Male RR e Kalinic

Bene tutto il resto nel limite di quanto si potesse fare in casa della Lazio e della nostra usura fisica


----------



## Ruuddil23 (1 Marzo 2018)

Non me ne frega più niente delle vaccate di Rodriguez e Calhanoglu, del gol mangiato da Kalinic, forse nemmeno delle enerige sprecate per il derby. Grazie Gattuso e grazie ragazzi, dal primo all'ultimo, non fermiamoci!


----------



## GenioSavicevic (1 Marzo 2018)

Partita vinta grazia a...Kalinic.

Non sto scherzando, se non sbagliava quel gol tirava il rigore probabilmente al posto di Borini e lo avrebbe sbagliato. Grazie Nikola, la finale è merito tuo.


----------



## carlocarlo (1 Marzo 2018)

GenioSavicevic ha scritto:


> Partita vinta grazia a...Kalinic.
> 
> Non sto scherzando, se non sbagliava quel gol tirava il rigore probabilmente al posto di Borini e lo avrebbe sbagliato. Grazie Nikola, la finale è merito tuo.


Se avesse segnato non servivano i rigori


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (1 Marzo 2018)

Biglia probabilmente la più bella partita da quando è con noi.
Kessie ha messo i testicoli in faccia a nainggolan domenica e a Savic oggi, fantastico


----------



## ilCapitan6 (1 Marzo 2018)

Bene quasi tutti.
Suso si é nascosto. Così così.
Rodriguez non sta rendendo al 100% ma Gattuso lo sa 
Male Cutrone, evanescente se non tocca il pallone in area: quando c'è da giocare emergono i suoi limiti
Male Kalinic perché per la ‘testa’ avrebbe dovuto buttare dentro quel pallone: brava la squadra intera a rincuorarlo - finché vestirà rossonero lo sosterrò perché può dare molto di più 

Super partita del Milan che regala emozioni
Soffre e vince 
Eliminata l’Inda
Battuta la Roma
Eliminata la Lazio, una grande squadra con un ottimo tecnico e grandi giocatori 

Impresa! Finalemte serate felici.

Grazie ragazzi!


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (1 Marzo 2018)

Comunque, onestamente, la qualificazione l'abbiamo meritata noi. Tra andata e ritorno ci siamo divorati 2 gol clamorosi, uno all'andata con Calhanoglu a porta vuota da 5 metri e l'altro oggi con Kalinic che ha tirato in tribuna da due passi.


----------



## Sotiris (1 Marzo 2018)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZOgG7m4hY9M


----------



## Toby rosso nero (1 Marzo 2018)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Comunque, onestamente, la qualificazione l'abbiamo meritata noi. Tra andata e ritorno ci siamo divorati 2 gol clamorosi, uno all'andata con Calhanoglu a porta vuota da 5 metri e l'altro oggi con Kalinic che ha tirato in tribuna da due passi.



Assolutamente, già quei due gol sbagliati da scemi certificano la qualificazione.

Ma poi ci sta che in casa di una squadra che segna gol a valanghe, Donnarumma faccia un paio di parate. Per il resto ,tutto questo dominio per 120 minuti di cui parla Inzaghi io non l'ho visto.


----------



## Serginho (1 Marzo 2018)

A novembre siamo già fuori da tutto cit. dell'ignorante medio


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (1 Marzo 2018)

alla fine sono arrivati i supplementari 
xo almeno andiamo in finale 

bellissimo vedere Romagnoli spiazzare il portiere 
x poi fare la faccia "perché dovevo essere proprio io!?"


----------



## GenioSavicevic (1 Marzo 2018)

carlocarlo ha scritto:


> Se avesse segnato non servivano i rigori



Beh si ovvio, intendevo che poteva andare peggio: se quell'occasione non fosse proprio esistita avremmo perso ai rigori per il suo errore


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (1 Marzo 2018)

Di ritorno dall'Olimpico, che gioia!!


----------



## Casnop (1 Marzo 2018)

Aver tenuto a zero l'attacco più forte della serie A per 210 minuti è la misura della grandezza di questo Milan, che sta preparando un finale di stagione epico. Partita tatticamente vinta da Gattuso, che ha tagliato metri di campo per il gioco aperto di Lulic, Luis Alberto e Immobile, disinnescando sul nascere le incursioni di Milinkovic-Savic e Parolo. Bonucci e Romagnoli superiori a tutto e tutti, pilastri del Milan e della prossima Nazionale italiana. Kessie distruttivo sul serbo quanto lucido nelle ripuliture difensive e nella trasmissione del pallone, soprattutto su Biglia, che sta per avvicinare la soglia del nulla di errori. Da rivedere Rodriguez e Suso, il primo per una preoccupante defezione agonistica nelle fasi di grande pressione difensiva, il secondo per la sua congenita avversione a chiamare il passaggio sulla propria corsa, costringendo Biglia, Kessie e Calhanoglu a tentare di pescarlo con lanci lunghi a mezza altezza, spesso preda degli intercetti avversari. Di Kalinic dobbiamo solo pensare a seri problemi di postura nel calcio a palla in movimento, perché alcuni errori di esecuzione del gesto sono davvero sconcertanti, estranei al proprio repertorio. Ma la squadra è matura e consapevole, quadrata, equilibrata, combattiva, ambiziosa. Sta dimostrando di saper fare meglio di altri nelle partite ad alto tasso di difficoltà, segno di mentalità vincente. Attendiamo da Gattuso un distillato di essenzialità nei momenti cruciali, il saper fare sempre e comunque l'ultimo passo per piegare il braccio della partita. Poi, dovremo solo scegliere i limiti, e superarli. Ciò è possibile, ora.


----------



## MissRossonera (1 Marzo 2018)

Ovviamente come sempre ai rigori la fortuna ha fatto la sua parte, però siamo stati bravi ad arrivare fin lì. Sono orgogliosa di quello che questo gruppo sta costruendo,anche umanamente. Al di là di come andrà il futuro il cambio di rotta è stato evidente e non si può noi rendergliene merito. Andiamo in finale ragazzi, andiamo a giocarcela!


----------



## Black (1 Marzo 2018)

che gioia ragazzi e che partita! contro una squadra fortissima, usciamo con uno score di 1 vittoria e 2 pareggi in 1 mese. Vero, abbiamo sofferto (e chi non soffre contro questi?) però alla fine le occasioni migliori le abbiamo noi.
Migliorata tantissimo la solidità difensiva, migliorata la gestione del possesso, siamo anche molto più pericolosi in avanti (con gli inutili passaggi orizzontali di Montella era impossibile creare qualsiasi tipo di pericolo).

Ma che poi, avete notato com'è stata preparata tatticamente la partita contro la Lazio da Gattuso rispetto a Montella? e si che tra i 2 l'inesperto doveva essere Rino....


----------



## SmokingBianco (1 Marzo 2018)

Io spero che kalinic sia stato punito a dovere sotto la doccia da kessie e zapata. Per il resto difesa di ferro, se uno sbaglia c'è subito il compagno pronto ad aiutare, il vero nostro grande problema è l'attacco sterile che vive sulla voglia pazzesca di cutrone di mettersi in mostra perché per il resto c'è da piangere


----------



## Osv (1 Marzo 2018)

Ragazzi quanto odio/amore per Donnarumma ieri...


----------



## Osv (1 Marzo 2018)

SmokingBianco ha scritto:


> Io spero che kalinic sia stato punito a dovere



Per me c'è qualche problema psicologico, non è possibile nemmeno a livello statistico un blocco delle marcature del genere. Basta riguardare come giocava (e segnava) nella Fiorentina


----------



## rossonero71 (1 Marzo 2018)

Le partite e le coppe si vincono anche cosi soffrendo ma sopratutto mantenendo la porta inviolata che a parer mio è il passo dove appoggiare tutto il resto.

Detto questo si devono assolutamente migliorare alcune cose.

Primo dobbiamo avanzare il baricentro di almeno 15 metri.. sopratutto con squadre con 6 centrocampisti che spingono e ti mettono sempre in inferiorità a c.c

La roma nel secondo tempo avanzando semplicemente la squadra l'abbiamo distrutta..attaccare 40 metri di campo non è la stessa cosa di attaccarne 60..ne hanno sofferto sopratutto i 3 davanti in particolar modo suso

Urge assolutamente un terzino SX questo Rodriguez non ci serve (l'ha capito anche Gattuso)

Ottimo donnarumma ..finalmente sulle palle che spiovono era presente
Fantastico romagnoli mitico..

Abbiamo Annibale Gattuso per cui i giocatori andrebbero a morire ( siamo sicuri che per conte farebbero la stessa cosa?)

Sono strcontento della vittoria ..strafelice..come aver fatto una scopaxx con Emanuelle chriqui (tanto mia moglie non legge)

Grazie ragazzi grazie mister..di cuore


----------



## corvorossonero (1 Marzo 2018)

Madonna ragazzi, ancora sto godendo per ieri....Grandissimi!!!!!!!! ovviamente ci sono cose che non mi sono piaciute, ma per il momento me ne frego.


----------

